# leveln über pvp!



## maniac-kun (11. Oktober 2008)

> xx Blizzcon 2008 - Day 2 !
> by Boubouille on October 11, 2008, 04:40:21 PM
> 
> Updates
> ...



heisst das das man ab patch 3.0 für ein gewonnenes bg oder sogar schon für player kills xp und ehre bekommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja dann wäre das ja endlich das ende der 19er pvp twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (11. Oktober 2008)

lol? Oo is ja mal voll der mist.. ep für pvp bekommen XD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Oktober 2008)

/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (11. Oktober 2008)

Oha Blizzard wird ja mal ganz hart im PvP.... Wen das stimmt gibts bald sehr viele lvl 70iger PvP twinks und alle werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroshi (11. Oktober 2008)

Yeah, keine PVP Twinks mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alrilin (11. Oktober 2008)

sehe ich hier gewisse ähnlichkeiten zu WAR?^^
quatsch wir wolln hier keine nachmacher diskussion beginnn
meiner meinung nach sind die änderungen sehr gut, da es mehr zum pvp motiviert
nie wiederpvp twinks^^


----------



## neo1986 (11. Oktober 2008)

Das tema gabs letzte woche schunmal mit den Twinks das die bald alle alle weg sind.
Aber mich würds auch mal interressieren für was man EP bekommt? Pro kill oder ein gewonnenes BG oder was ganz anderes??


----------



## Georan (11. Oktober 2008)

Find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (11. Oktober 2008)

Alrilin schrieb:


> sehe ich hier gewisse ähnlichkeiten zu WAR?^^
> quatsch wir wolln hier keine nachmacher diskussion beginnn
> meiner meinung nach sind die änderungen sehr gut, da es mehr zum pvp motiviert
> nie wiederpvp twinks^^



och, den Vorschlag gab es schon ne weile vor Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und selbst wenn die Idee wegen WAR kommt, solange die Wimps aus den BGs verschwinden


----------



## Kroshi (11. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mimimi?


----------



## neo1986 (11. Oktober 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Mimimi?


Nein ich fand die twinks auch scheiße jetzt hab ich mir vor 2 wochen einen Twink hochgezogen habe jetzt ca 12mal mit dem gespielt, habe ca 700Gold ausgegeben und jetzt kommen die mit so nem mist!


----------



## Nordur (11. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nein ich fand die twinks auch scheiße jetzt hab ich mir vor 2 wochen einen Twink hochgezogen habe jetzt ca 12mal mit dem gespielt, habe ca 700Gold ausgegeben und jetzt kommen die mit so nem mist!



Ok da würde ich mich auch aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Ok da würde ich mich auch aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja und deswegen will ich wissen für was man XP bekommt.


----------



## Barbossa94 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das ist der letzte Schwachsinn.
Warum sollte Blizzard,denn dann noch neue Quests machen?
Und außerdem hat dann jeder trottel einen 70er!


----------



## Nordur (11. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ja und deswegen will ich wissen für was man XP bekommt.



Bei kills kriegste schneller Ep
Bei Bg-Sieg kriegste langsamer Ep aber du bekommst sie

Also WURSCHT

Was mich zum punkt bringt ist die tatsache dass du für beides Ep bekommst nur halt langsamer oder schneller aber du bekommst sie


----------



## neo1986 (11. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Bei kills kriegste schneller Ep
> Bei Bg-Sieg kriegste langsamer Ep aber du bekommst sie
> 
> Also WURSCHT
> ...


Ok danke dan lass ich meinen Twink erstmal in der Garage stehen bis Blizz den mist endlich wider rückgängig macht.


----------



## Nightseed (11. Oktober 2008)

ICH FINDE ES SEHR GUT!!! endlich diese schwachsinnigen X9er pvp twinks xD


----------



## lord just (11. Oktober 2008)

also finde es gut und da steht ja, dass man zusätzlich für ehre auch xp bekommt und es auch neue daily quests geben wird, die dann wahrscheinlich auch xp geben wird. wenn man also im bg viel ehre macht, dann macht man auch viel xp. finde das sehr gut, da dann endlich die low lvl bg sinn machen und man auch vor lvl 70 mal gemütlich ne runde pvp machen kann ohne dass man von nem schurken oder mage mit einem hit gekillt wird oder von nem krieger, den man einfach nicht tot bekommt, weil der ewig viel leben hat.

ok bei den frisch lvl70 bg ist es ähnlich aber nicht gleich. da kann man sich erstmal das ruf pvp set holen und ist halt nicht sofort tot und je nach klasse hat man da auch noch chancen gegen jemanden mit besserem equip.


----------



## Faenwolf (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe diese 2000g-19er-Pvptwinks eh nie gemocht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. Oktober 2008)

Pro Kill 100 EP. Das wäre es ja !
Dann würde man nur PVP machen. ^^


Ich finde es blöd !
Will meinen 29er Jäger behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (11. Oktober 2008)

ep für pvp?
JAWOLL! MEINE GEBETE WURDEN ERHÖHRT =D
Gerade noch allys gegankt und dann das hier, eeeeeeeeeeeewiog lol!
Dann is die hexer skillung für meinen hexer mit lvl 47 ja doch noch sinnvoll=D
Junge das wird hamma....
Aber wieso is das das Ende der pvp twinks?

Edit: Erhört, net erhöhert <3


----------



## nickdaniel (11. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso ? was hast DU als Pveler (geh ich jetzt mal von aus das du einer bist) für ein nachtteil ? Wenn du nen 19er PvP Twink hast, geh ich mal davon aus das du einen zu schlecht equipten 70iger hast um alles um zu roxen. Tja dem eines leid dem anders freud


----------



## Lord Arresh (11. Oktober 2008)

Nun macht Blizz aus dem Schönen PVE konzentrierten WoW 
ein Guildwars und war nachempfundenes PVP spiel mit nebenbei PVE.

Wenn man nun anfängt für PVP EXP zu bekomen, kann man bald bei der gr erstellung net nach epic oder net und so schauen sondern pvp! ja oder nein?

zudem das PVP system ist sowieso schrott, auch wenn das mit Ehre und den Abzeichen genial ist. Bei pvp sollte ne balance herrschen, die sollten dann pve und pvp trennen, wie es bei manchen servern ist, und wenn du deinen PVE chara auf pvp machen willst kann er solange kein PVE machen bis du ihn zurückloggst. und für umloggen von PVE auf PVP sollte BLizz geld nehmen, dann verdienen die net nur mehr sondern sehen auch was am beliebtesten ist von WoW.

Hinzu kommt das wir die in ruhe PVE spielen Ruhe haben vor den albernen Spielern mit ihren doch angeblich so tollen pvptwinks, die am Ende doch nix können.

Ich bin für Trennung Pvp und Pve wenns dafür schon EXP gibt.

Mfg
Arresh


----------



## Kofineas (11. Oktober 2008)

Is doch oke, so müssen die PvPler nicht umbedngt questen^^ Immerhin holen sie sich inspiration bei anderen netten Spielen^^


----------



## Casionara (12. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht muss man sich dadurch nicht mit den PVP-dummbratzen in instanzen rumärgern, ein traum!
Dann bleiben die ganzen highskilledüberroxxorgamer im bg und gehen den richtigen WoW spielern net auf den keks!


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ok danke dan lass ich meinen Twink erstmal in der Garage stehen bis Blizz den mist endlich wider rückgängig macht.


Ich glaub ich würd ihn eher nochmal so viel spielen wie möglich eh die Änderung kommt... da ich nicht glaube das sies von heut auf morgen wieder rückgängig machen.

Zum Topic: find ich gut. 
Die BG-Twinks werden zwangsgelevelt und damit sinnlos dadurch und idejenigen die tatsächlich PvP spielen wollen werden wenigstens auch dafür belohnt und müssen sich nicht durch PvE Inhalt durchquälen den sie gar nicht haben wollen. Die PvE Spieler wiederum haben keine halbmotivierten Leute welche sich nur zum Leveln zwingen in ihren Instanzgruppen mehr.
Insgesamt denk ich also die Mehrheit profitiert.


----------



## Deathanubis (12. Oktober 2008)

Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe questen und leveln durch PvP geht etwa gleich schnell und dass es noch PvP Qs gibt um somit ein bissel Gold einnehmen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (12. Oktober 2008)

und ich hab noch so viel rüstung für lvl 19 pvp twinks das wird dann auch kaum noch was wert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (12. Oktober 2008)

Mhh das heißt so viel wie...ich hör mit WoW auf!

Das ist so ca. das, was den Topf voller Scheiße die blizz schon fabriziert hat, zum überlaufen bringt!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW war für mich bis jetzt DAS Rpg wo KEIN anderes rankommt.

Wie man sich täuschen kann...

Ein Kunde weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Donut


----------



## Laxera (12. Oktober 2008)

FIND ICH GUT!

endlich keine NOOB-PVP-SCHEISS-TWINKS mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vll doch, aber die sind über kurz oder lang auch nicht mehr interessant weil sie ja jetzt lvl...nix mehr 19er pvp schurke mit 2,5k life und soviel schaden das er nen stoffie onehitted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor allem finde ich es gut, weil man so beim lvln pvp-stops machen kann ohne wirklich viel zeit beim lvln zu verlieren.

mfg LAX


----------



## e!ht (12. Oktober 2008)

also mir gefallen die änderungen
habe zwar meinen account eingefroren aber mit noch ein paar guten änderungen würde es mich vielleicht sogar wieder zu wow ziehen...


----------



## 4 the Donuts (12. Oktober 2008)

Aber Halt!

mhh eig steht da so viel wie: "Es wird den Spielern MÖGLICH sein, über PvP zu lvln!" *zeigt auf ' be able'*

Also mhh sehr komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Donut


----------



## Drynwin (12. Oktober 2008)

Endlich kommt das Ende der PvP-Twinks.
MUHAHAHAHAHA xD


----------



## MoneyGhost (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Entscheidung finde ich sehr gut. Diese x9 PVP Twinks waren nie von Blizzard gedacht und sind eine sehr schlechte Ausgeburt der PVP - Liebhaber. Man wird in WS richtig angemault, wenn man mit 18 etwas PVP machen will, weil man es wagt nicht mit einem 3000g 19er PVP Twink zu erscheinen. Wow soll wieder ein PVE Spiel werden, so wie es auch gedacht war.


----------



## Mutantisch (12. Oktober 2008)

PVP 4tw !!!!! xD

Spaß beiseite , naja wie schon gesagt "Nieder mit den PvP-Chars" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe nur das Blizzard das PvE-gameplay nicht vernachlässigt


----------



## Juicebag (12. Oktober 2008)

Find ich auch genial. Einige werden zwar insoweit Bedenken äußern, dass man dann ja gar nicht mehr die coolen Quests macht und diese quasi überspringt, aber 1. wird ja nicht jeder nur mit PVP leveln und auch noch normal questen und 2. fänd ichs echt prima mal die ätzenden Brachlandquests überspringen zu können. ^^


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

4 schrieb:


> Mhh das heißt so viel wie...ich hör mit WoW auf!
> 
> Das ist so ca. das, was den Topf voller Scheiße die blizz schon fabriziert hat, zum überlaufen bringt!
> 
> ...


Jo... äh. Vielleicht machts noch Sinn dazu zu schreiben WAS Dich daran eigentlich stört.


----------



## zro_- (12. Oktober 2008)

4 schrieb:


> Mhh das heißt so viel wie...ich hör mit WoW auf!
> 
> Das ist so ca. das, was den Topf voller Scheiße die blizz schon fabriziert hat, zum überlaufen bringt!
> 
> ...




ein idiot weniger YEAH !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Similion (12. Oktober 2008)

das system, dass man sich überall anmelden kann und die ep fürs pvp.... mhhh das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, von so einen anderen mmorpg mir fällt irgendwie der name nicht mehr ein, dass wurde erst letztens veröffentlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (12. Oktober 2008)

man konnte früher vor bc ja ich war vordir in wow konnte man 3marken ab geben und bekam dafür 5k ep da is NIX gestohlen


----------



## Strikêr°us (12. Oktober 2008)

endlich keine pvptwinks mehr mimimimii
und wenn ihr grad von einem gekillt werdet und ein pvptwink der gleichen fraktion angehüpft kommt um euch den arsch zu retten oder gar zu heilen seid ihr froh dass es auf eurer seite welche gibt -.-       wenn ihr keine pvptwinks habt dann urteilt nicht darüber ob es fun macht damit zu spielen....

will keine flames habn also behaltet sie....


----------



## Akathosh (12. Oktober 2008)

Mhh, also ich hab prinzipiel nix dagegen. Der daily Q den es auch jetzt schon gibt, wird mit WotLk so oder so Ep bringen. Am besten wärs, wenn jeder selbst über eine Interface Option einstellen könne, ob er/sie Ep haben will oder nicht. Damit wär auch das Problem mit den PvP twinks gelöst.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Oktober 2008)

Riesennnnnnnn *HAHA* an die PvPtwinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach ja <3 Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (12. Oktober 2008)

Einerseits find ich es klasse, da ich ein großer fan von low pvp bin und das bei jedem char in einer level-tief-phase gemacht habe...also ansich daumen hoch,

aber hab mir aufgrund der ganzen pvp-edel-twinks auch einen 29 edel twink gemacht...der wird wohl nutzlos sein..obwohl ich ihn dann endlich auf 70 bringen kann...also hmm auch nen vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich nämlich nach 2 tagen geärgert dem X Gold reingesteckt zu haben weils irgendwie langweilig ist...und jetzt gibts eh ep also wird er zwangsläufig gelevelt hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Oktober 2008)

fidn ich für low lvl chars richtig geil^^
nämlich auf lvl 46 bekomm mein twink fast keien quests mehr oO


----------



## lexaone (12. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> fidn ich für low lvl chars richtig geil^^
> nämlich auf lvl 46 bekomm mein twink fast keien quests mehr oO




/signed stecke auch grad mim schami auf 46 fest...


----------



## Johnnsen (12. Oktober 2008)

Alrilin schrieb:


> sehe ich hier gewisse ähnlichkeiten zu WAR?^^
> quatsch wir wolln hier keine nachmacher diskussion beginnn
> meiner meinung nach sind die änderungen sehr gut, da es mehr zum pvp motiviert
> nie wiederpvp twinks^^


Ja, weil War das PVP Leveln erfunden hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz War besteht aus "Ähnlichkeiten" zu WoW. 



Aber abgesehen davon, find ichs immer gut wenn es neue Features gibt. (Ja, sie sind neu für das Spiel, auch wenns die vor 10 Jahren schon gab). Dadurch wirds interessanter.


----------



## Elito (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich find die Idee ziemlich doof um genau zu sein. Aber wenigstens gibt es dann keine PvP-Twinks mehr (*freu*). Die stehen bei mir nämlich sogar unter Gankern und Flamern.


----------



## Elito (12. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Ja, weil War das PVP Leveln erfunden hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also angefangen mit dem PvP-Leveln hat ganz eindeutig AoC. Nur das dort das PvP-Leveln nur für PvP war. Auf WoW übernommen: Wenn du durch PvP 70 geworden bist, bist du NUR im BG 70, im PvE bist du noch dein normales Level.


----------



## Donnerbalken (12. Oktober 2008)

Uiiiiiiiiii nice und wieder was bei anderen Games abgeguckt.
Weiter so Blizz !!!!


----------



## Johnnsen (12. Oktober 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> Also angefangen mit dem PvP-Leveln hat ganz eindeutig AoC. Nur das dort das PvP-Leveln nur für PvP war.


Nein, das hat auch Age Of Conan nicht erfunden.



Donnerbalken schrieb:


> Uiiiiiiiiii nice und wieder was bei anderen Games abgeguckt.
> Weiter so Blizz !!!!


Wetten Sie machen es trotzdem gut, oder besser? Und darauf kommts an.


----------



## bämbämbäm (12. Oktober 2008)

1450g für nen 19 PvP Krieger ausgegeben und bald wird der mir nicht's mehr bringen =( 
Das ist hart^^


----------



## zro_- (12. Oktober 2008)

selber schuld :> !


----------



## Croco78 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds gut,aber mal an die,welche denken Blizz wär auf die Comunity eingegangen...

19er pvp twinks=alt Wow=keine erweiterung nötig...XP für pvp=alle werden irgendwann 70=BC kaufen...weiter leveln=WOTLK kaufen=Money,money,yeah yeah

Naja mir Wurst bin eh PVEler aber wie geagt nur ne Entscheidung zur Kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekla (12. Oktober 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Und außerdem hat dann jeder trottel einen 70er!



Das is jetzt auch ned viel anders oder?
Und falls es wirklich einer ned schaffen sollte, auf 70 zu leveln, was ich doch sehr stark bezweifle, dass das einer nicht zusammenbringt, kann er ja immernoch auf Ebay zurückgreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (12. Oktober 2008)

> They also want players to be able to level up in battlegrounds through XP rewards in addition of honor. Daily quests will also be added.


Es wird also möglich sein zusätzlich zur Ehre im PvP auch XP zu bekommen. Das heisst "es wird möglich" sein, es heisst nicht das es Zwangs-XP geben wird. Wenn es für bestimmte Sachen wie Kills/Punkte einnehmen/Boss kills XP geben wird dann wird es auch für Spieler zu Möglichkeit geben den XP-Erhalt abzuschalten um nicht zu leveln.

Also labert nicht von "das Ende der X9-PvP Twinks". Das gehört zur einfach nur zum Wunschdenken. Diese Twinks wird es weiterhin geben. Es wird nur für die Nebenbei-PvPler kein Levelstop mehr sein wenn sie mal paar Runden PvP einwerfen.

Und was ist so schlecht an den X9-er Twinks? Es steckt schon etwas Arbeit darin den Char auf den gewünschten Level zu bringen, ihn in Inis zu ziehen bis er die gewollten Items gedroppt bekommt, ihm mit viel Geld die nötigen Items im AH zu kaufen und ihn mit teuren VZ auszustatten. Da ist mir natürlich klar das diejenigen die dazu keine Lust haben dann rumweinen wenn sie geonehittet werden. Aber PvP in WoW war noch nie fair. Und man weis ja das solche Twinks existieren. Aber trotzdem ins BG gehen und danach Tränen vergießen. Bravo. Klatschen. Beifall.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (12. Oktober 2008)

die aller beste änderrung


----------



## FallenAngel88 (12. Oktober 2008)

4 schrieb:


> Aber Halt!
> 
> mhh eig steht da so viel wie: "Es wird den Spielern MÖGLICH sein, über PvP zu lvln!" *zeigt auf ' be able'*
> 
> ...



ja das bedeutet, dass man auch über pvp lvln kann WENN man will und nicht ,dass man die ep ein und ausschalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol? Oo is ja mal voll der mist.. ep für pvp bekommen XD



Wie in War halt... nachmache! xD


----------



## Bihd (12. Oktober 2008)

ohje kriegt man dann 200ep wenn man 1 s4 futzi töte und wenns ein dudu ist und die hälfte der allianz drauf rumprügelt wird das dann auch geteilet also ich halt von der sache mal echt überhaupt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (12. Oktober 2008)

das lvln über pvp wird nichts bringen leute, da einem das equip fehlt. irgendwann kommst de mit dem 19er equip nicht mehr weit.man MUSS pve dazu machen. das pvp lvln ist wahrscheinlich dafür gedacht mal schnell 10% bis zum lvl-up zu machen


----------



## Grinch13 (12. Oktober 2008)

das is aber auch der tot meines geliebten 60er-PvPs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Oktober 2008)

Schon langsam sehen einige sachen in WoW wirklich gestoheln aus (< Warhammer )


----------



## Ascían (12. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Schon langsam sehen einige sachen in WoW wirklich gestoheln aus (< Warhammer )



Achievements; PvP-Leveln; Belagerungswaffen; Worldwide-Join für Bgs; Buffs für die unterlegene Seite; langsame Konzentration weg vom PvE, hin zum PvP; Einfluss der BGs auf das Weltgeschehen...

WoW goes Warhammer? Warum?


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ok danke dan lass ich meinen Twink erstmal in der Garage stehen bis Blizz den mist endlich wider rückgängig macht.


Das glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Blizz was RÜCKGÄNGIG macht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altglienicker (12. Oktober 2008)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Es wird also möglich sein zusätzlich zur Ehre im PvP auch XP zu bekommen. Das heisst "es wird möglich" sein, es heisst nicht das es Zwangs-XP geben wird. Wenn es für bestimmte Sachen wie Kills/Punkte einnehmen/Boss kills XP geben wird dann wird es auch für Spieler zu Möglichkeit geben den XP-Erhalt abzuschalten um nicht zu leveln.
> 
> Also labert nicht von "das Ende der X9-PvP Twinks". Das gehört zur einfach nur zum Wunschdenken. Diese Twinks wird es weiterhin geben. Es wird nur für die Nebenbei-PvPler kein Levelstop mehr sein wenn sie mal paar Runden PvP einwerfen.
> 
> ...



An & Aus- Schalten ... omg wovon Träumt ihr Nachts!? ... *nein ich will es ned wirklich wissen*


Selbst wenn noch so viel Zeit in den x9er PvP Twinks steckt, NIEMAND zwinkt Sie dazu, jedem ist es selber überlassen. Und rumjammern hinterher ...*mimimi* ich hab so & so viel Gold reingesteckt ... auch dazu hat Sie niemand gezwungen.

Und das es "wohl möglich" ist bald EP`s zu bekommen im PvP find ich nur zu Recht, die x9er PvP Twinks sind doch schon länger von Blizz ein Dorn im Auge, wenn man bedenkt z.B. wie viele u. lvl19er sachen verschwunden sind nach & nach, oder verzauberungen mit lvl. beschänkung, genervt worden sind. 

Ich sags mal So, Abwarten und Tee trinken und gucken was Blizzard da im Endeffekt nun draus macht.


----------



## Tehodrakis (12. Oktober 2008)

ololol^^

Wie könnt ihr nur so seltsam... sein ?
Es gibt keine Ehre fürs gewinnen, man KANN bloß Ehre gegen Exp tauschen


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (12. Oktober 2008)

Hammer Geil einfach! Hoffentlich muss man dann die ehre nich einfach eintauschen.. es muss einfach unvermeidlich sein das man ep dafür bekommt.. scheiss pvp twink hartz IV empfänger... goooood bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (12. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man was länger gespielt hat, weiß man, dass dies früher ging.
Man konnte 3 Abzeichen für ep und Ruf abgeben, denn man brauchte früher auch Ruf um sich bei den einzelnen Fraktionen Gegenstände abholen zu können.


----------



## Headsick (12. Oktober 2008)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Aber PvP in WoW war noch nie fair. Und man weis ja das solche Twinks existieren. Aber trotzdem ins BG gehen und danach Tränen vergießen. Bravo. Klatschen. Beifall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist wenigstens mal ein sinnvoller Satz auch wenns natürlich stimmt, daß das gewhine groß ist wenn man seinen 2k Gold-Twink in die Wüste shicken kann...

Ich denke mal es wird vermehr die möglichkeiten über PvP-Quests zu Lvln und nicht so etwas wie EP/Kill oder EP/Win BG geben. Damit bestünde die Möglichkeit, selber zu entscheiden, ob man nur Fun-BG mit dem dicken Twink macht oder halt Leveln geht.

Btw. Ich hab grad nen ekligen 19er Twink in der Mache, steckt schon etwas Gold drin (ca. 500g bisher) und ca. 2 Tage arbeit durch Inni ziehen fürs Equip. Das wäre schon schade, wenn das einfach so für die Tonne war, aber ich denke wir werdens wohl alle überleben^^

@die Leute die meinen, man macht sich nen X9 PvP Twink, weils man auf 70 zu nix bringt kann ich nur sagen, macht doch mal euren Kopf auf, es gibt genügend Leute die auch gerne mal nen Char zocken wollen, der nicht viel kann und sehr einfach zu spielen ist und das völlig unabhängig von den Erfolgen im 70er Content.  

*Flameresi-Set an*
Ich hab z.B. nen 19er Schurken und den will ich überhaupt nicht auf 70/80 bringen, weils mir dafür einfach zu wenig gefällt, PvE mit ihm zu spielen, dafür ist er halt fürs BG wie geschaffen.
*Flameresi-Set aus*

-MFG- Bobo


----------



## Karzaak (12. Oktober 2008)

Also das mit dem Ehre gegen EP tauschen können sie sich sparen..

Zack Bum, knallhart für jeden Kill,Heal und Win Erfahrung vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sag dann mal bye bye lästige PvP Twinkpest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre für die Balance in den niedrigen Bgs nur gut.

Und an alle die nen teuren PvP Twink haben: muahahahahaha *lange Nase mach*



Zum Argument von wegen bei War abschauen, stimmt wohl voll und ganz... aber warum auch nicht.
War hat auch viele Dinge von WoW übernommen, welches sich natürlich auch schön bei älteren MMOs bedient hat...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Blizz was RÜCKGÄNGIG macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man sah ja an den beispiel ehre reset dass flamen manchmal hilft


----------



## Nightwraith (12. Oktober 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich find das ist der letzte Schwachsinn.
> Warum sollte Blizzard,denn dann noch neue Quests machen?
> Und außerdem hat dann jeder trottel einen 70er!


Dass is doch schon lang der Fall.. musst doch nur eben Kollege fragen ob er dich zieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find ich prima, keine Twinks mehr.. dahat mal jemand bei Blizz was gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (12. Oktober 2008)

einerseits ok, andererseits nunja - also ich sehe das ganze zweiseitig...

pro: Blizzard geht mehr darauf ein die Schiene PvP und PvE weiter aufzureißen, und die beiden Sparten mehr zu trennen.

contra: Was haben die Spieler, die hauptsächlich im PvP leveln (BG) vom eigentlichen Content, die murksen irgendwas im BG zusammen, und wissen eigentlich nicht worum es geht... - da ist keine Story vorhanden im BG (oder kaum) - und die Story macht ein MMORPG aus, wenn ich viel PvP machen will dann geh ich auf ein andres MMORPG, und nicht WoW


Ebenso contra... - dann wird es wohl noch mehr Leute geben die ihren Charakter in der Gruppe spielen können, als zuvor... - was muss man denn großartiges im BG können?
- man zahlt keine Repkosten fürs Sterben
- man bekommt nun auch EP (gab es frühers auch, bei vereinzelte Quests, z.B. die Arathi Quest nehme Sägewerk, Mine, Schmiede usw. ein)
- bitte sagt mir mal, was man großartiges gruppenspezifisches Leisten muss in einem BG??? - im Großen und Ganzen wird da nur genuked
- und deshalb find ich dann sollten die Leute die hier nur PvP spielen, (und dementsprechend auch nur im PvP leveln), auch auf dem PvP Gebiet bleiben - ich rede hier nicht von Twinks - deren Mains sich im PvE Bereich sind - ich rede hauptsächlich von denen die pures PvP betreiben...
- da man bekanntlich in letzter Zeit sehr viele böse Überraschungen in Gruppen des PvE's mit denen hatte... - insbesondre die Fraktion die sich "obercool" findet und mit dem S2 angibt - "ja pures lila"

mfg Madrake


----------



## maniac-kun (12. Oktober 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja das bedeutet, dass man auch über pvp lvln kann WENN man will und nicht ,dass man die ep ein und ausschalten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


heisst es nicht es heisst das man über pvp auch leveln kann oder halt über pve nicht das man ein oser ausschalten kann ob man xp fürs pvp bekommt



FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> das lvln über pvp wird nichts bringen leute, da einem das equip fehlt. irgendwann kommst de mit dem 19er equip nicht mehr weit.man MUSS pve dazu machen. das pvp lvln ist wahrscheinlich dafür gedacht mal schnell 10% bis zum lvl-up zu machen


die haben schon gesagt das quests und neue items kommen sollen für den low bereich


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Oktober 2008)

WAR lässt grüßen^^
naja ich finds gut endlich kann ich mein schami weiter levêln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katerio (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiss ja mal gar nicht warum der Großteil hier rumheult und so tut als heatte das blizz weider irgendwo nachgemacht.
Wer wow schon länger spielt weiss es noch und die anderen sollten sich erstma informieren, denn so ein ähnliches system gab es schonmal in wow
wo man duch pvp (marken abgeben) leveln konnte.
Und dieses system war sogar sehr beliebt und von vielen benutzt.
Es gibt halt auch einfach ma leute die leveln wollen ohne irgendwelche q zu amchen und da finde ich ist das eine sehr gute lösung.
Ok ich gebe zu das damalige system fand ich auch besser, da man dort halt nur durch marken abgeben ep bekommen hatte.
Aber ihr müsst es auch ma so sehen wenn ihr mit low level chars einmal pvp acmhen wollt und jetzt jetzt aber kein pvptwink habt da ihr ka... erst mit wow angefangen habt oder einfach nur mal eine kurze ablenkung vom questen haben wollt sit es so gut wie unmöglich in einem lowlvl bg spaß zu haben weil man einfach ma ein oner ist.
Also von dem her finde ich egal wie sie das system mit dem ep bekommen jetzt nun wirklich aufstellen es ist eine sehr gut lösung damit einfach mal jeder spaß dran haben kann


----------



## Lisutari (12. Oktober 2008)

Aber du musst schon zu geben das es ein enormer Zufall ist das es zufällig jetzt gerade wieder kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das tema gabs letzte woche schunmal mit den Twinks das die bald alle alle weg sind.
> Aber mich würds auch mal interressieren für was man EP bekommt? Pro kill oder ein gewonnenes BG oder was ganz anderes??



Für Kills und Siege eines Bg's denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es sich wirklich langfristig durchsetzt sag ich nur das in paar Wochen das geheule weitergeht den die allianz wird mindestenz im 19,29,39 PVP dan nur noch am Verlieren sein den die meisten die dan noch 19, 29,39 PVP machen werden werden totale noobs sein.
Und da kann keiner dagegensprechen was ich schon alles erlebt habe. Typen stehen vor der alliflagge die ein hordi gerade fallengelassen hat und weis icht was er machen soll.
Oder einer hat nicht gewusst das sein Schurke in Verstolenheit gehen kann....

Naja damit muss ich mich jetzt nichtmehr rumärgern ich spiel meinen main mal auf 70 hoch.
Ich sag nur: Das meckern wird nie enden!


----------



## Gattay (12. Oktober 2008)

nickdaniel schrieb:


> Wieso ? was hast DU als Pveler (geh ich jetzt mal von aus das du einer bist) für ein nachtteil ? Wenn du nen 19er PvP Twink hast, geh ich mal davon aus das du einen zu schlecht equipten 70iger hast um alles um zu roxen. Tja dem eines leid dem anders freud



Ist keine Frage des Equips, denke ich. Ich hab auch keine Lust, den ganzen Tag im Bg rum zuhängen, so wie die PVPler keine Lust auf Raids haben, oder viele von denen.


----------



## Marius K (12. Oktober 2008)

Das sehe ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (12. Oktober 2008)

Warum heulen hier alle so rum War-abklatsch usw? 

Vor BC konnte man seine BG Marken gegen EP und Ruf eintauschen. Jetzt eben gegen Ehre.


----------



## Haggelo (12. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol? Oo is ja mal voll der mist.. ep für pvp bekommen XD


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MIT PVP LEVELN!!


----------



## Johnnsen (12. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Schon langsam sehen einige sachen in WoW wirklich gestoheln aus (< Warhammer )


Und Warhammer hats von AOC, das es widerum woanders her hat. Das gab es schon früher.


----------



## Larmina (12. Oktober 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> man sah ja an den beispiel ehre reset dass flamen manchmal hilft


Naja der Ehrereset war aber auch ned drin. Falls das reinkommt dann bleibts drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Müssten sonst ja zugeben, dass sie sich geirrt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (12. Oktober 2008)

Nebenbei ist Warhammer fast zu 100% zusammengestohlen und innovation gegen 0.
Bitte nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (12. Oktober 2008)

ep heißt auch nur erfahrungspunkte und wieso sollte man im kampf keine erfahrung sammeln?


----------



## Gattay (12. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Warum heulen hier alle so rum War-abklatsch usw?
> 
> Vor BC konnte man seine BG Marken gegen EP und Ruf eintauschen. Jetzt eben gegen Ehre.



Das hatte ich schon völlig vergessen. Aber der Unterschied ist halt, dass man da eine Wahl hatte und jetzt wohl vorraussichtlich nicht mehr. Aber mir als PVEler auch egal.

 Gab mal nen Threat, wo der Te vorgeschlagen hat, man müsste einstellen können, ob man noch EP kriegt, damit man mit seinem PVP Twink auf inis gehen kann


----------



## Shizo. (12. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich nich schlecht 
AAABER mein schöner lvl 19 PvP Twink -.-  zum glück meist eq selbst gefarmt und nich gekauft *schweiss abwisch^^


----------



## Philipp23 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie Blizzard die Ideen von Mythik nachmacht..erbärmlich.


----------



## tschilpi (12. Oktober 2008)

Heisst es das Blizz nun  pro Kill 100 EP gemacht hat? Ist das Wahr?


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Wie Blizzard die Ideen von Mythik nachmacht..erbärmlich.


Was is Mythik?
Naja ich finde es auch SCHEIßE!!


----------



## Gattay (12. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Wie Blizzard die Ideen von Mythik nachmacht..erbärmlich.




Langfristig werden alle MMORPG sich immer ähnlicher, da muss keiner bei nem anderen klauen


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja damit muss ich mich jetzt nichtmehr rumärgern ich spiel meinen main mal auf 70 hoch.
> Ich sag nur: Das meckern wird nie enden!



Rofl, na dann level mal, du wirst auf 70 ne böse Überraschung erleben^^


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Rofl, na dann level mal, du wirst auf 70 ne böse Überraschung erleben^^


Nein werd ich nicht weil es schon mein 2ter account ist.


----------



## Philipp23 (12. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Langfristig werden alle MMORPG sich immer ähnlicher, da muss keiner bei nem anderen klauen



Hierbei ist es aber offensichtlich.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nein werd ich nicht weil es schon mein 2ter account ist.



Oh...

...nein!


----------



## Jeffy (12. Oktober 2008)

blöd für leute die unbalanced pvp mögen =)

aber toll für leute die weniger gerne questen und lieber pvp machen (so wie mich =P)

so far


----------



## Johnnsen (12. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Wie Blizzard die Ideen von Mythik nachmacht..erbärmlich.


Kapiert ihr es nicht? Das sind auch nicht Mythics Ideen. Age Of Conan hatte es, und selbst da war es schon alt. Ich spiele die Art spiele schon ewig, mir fällt leider der Name des Spiels nicht ein. Wars Ultima? Keine Ahnung, auf jedenfall: ES IST NICHT MYTHICS IDEE UND WARHAMMER HATTE ES NICHT ZUERST.



Und ist es bei WAR nicht offensichtlich, dass es bei WOW nachmacht? Also.


----------



## Gattay (12. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Hierbei ist es aber offensichtlich.




Guck Dir WAR an. Da ist es auch schon so. Erfolgreiche Modelle werden halt immer kopiert und angepasst. War schon bei den alten Echtzeitstrategie Spielen so


----------



## Anduris (12. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Guck Dir WAR an. Da ist es auch schon so. Erfolgreiche Modelle werden halt immer kopiert und angepasst. War schon bei den alten Echtzeitstrategie Spielen so


Dann ist es halt bei WAR so, trotzdem is es Schwachsinn find ich.. von PvP leveln.. is doch uninteressant!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (12. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Ehre gegen EP tauschen können sie sich sparen..
> 
> Zack Bum, knallhart für jeden Kill,Heal und Win Erfahrung vergeben
> 
> ...



hrhrhhrhrhhrhrrrrrrrr!!

/sign!!!!!!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (12. Oktober 2008)

cool das währe endlich ende der pvp twinks!


----------



## Blackbiber (12. Oktober 2008)

als ich mit wow angefangen hab hatte man für pvp auch exp bekommen.... man musste die marken eintauschen.
wenn man z.b. lvl 19 bleiben wollte hat man sie einfach nicht abgegeben... wenn das wieder so ist wird es trotzdem noch pvp- twinks geben


----------



## Shurycain (12. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie von Warhammer abgeglotzt oder ?


----------



## Palenium (12. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard hat, mit Erscheinen von WotLk, vor mal wieder etwas einzuführen, was für mich als überzeugten 19er BG Twinker einer Hiobsbotschft gleichkommt. Nämlich, dass man durch BG's EP bekommt. Alles weitere erklärt sich von selbst, denn EP ist der schlimmste Feind einesjeden PvP Twinks.
Somit macht Blizz große Mühen und viel ausgegebenes Gold unnütz. Wie denkt ihr darüber? Ist sowas fair? Oder sollte man auswählen können, ob man durch BG's EP bekommen sollte?
Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

MfG Palenium


----------



## lord just (12. Oktober 2008)

Blackbiber schrieb:


> als ich mit wow angefangen hab hatte man für pvp auch exp bekommen.... man musste die marken eintauschen.
> wenn man z.b. lvl 19 bleiben wollte hat man sie einfach nicht abgegeben... wenn das wieder so ist wird es trotzdem noch pvp- twinks geben




naja im ersten post steht ja schon, dass man zusammen mit der ehre auch xp bekommt, wodurch es pvp twinks nicht mehr geben wird.


ansonsten zum thema der hat bei dem abgeguckt.

jeder guckt von jedem ab und versucht es ähnlich gut nach zu machen. guckt euch einfach mal an, wie die ganzen interfaces der spiele aussehen oder die karte von WAR. gibt es da nicht irgendwie ähnlichkeiten mit cartographer oder mobmap von wow? oder questlog, inventar usw. schaut alles heut zu tage bei den spielen ähnlich aus. allein das einem questgeber per icon über dem kopf angezeigt werden war damals zu zeiten von wow was ganz neues und man musste nicht erst ewig alle möglichen leute ansprechen, bis man mal jemanden gefunden hat, der nen auftrag für einen hat.

wow hatte viele innovationen im mmorpg sektor als es erschienen war und alle mmorpgs haben dann ersteinmal fleißig von wow kopiert und nun kopiert wow halt einige neuerungen von anderen mmorpgs.


----------



## grimmjow (12. Oktober 2008)

PvP ist im low lvl eh total unbalanced.. Wenn man sich anschaut was Priester und Schurken im low lvl anrichten können.-

Finde ich gut.


----------



## jolk (12. Oktober 2008)

Guck mal in WoW(allgemein) nach da ist schon mindestens ein Thread über das Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry bin gerade zu faul um ihn dir zu verlinken


----------



## Leonric (12. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Kapiert ihr es nicht? Das sind auch nicht Mythics Ideen. Age Of Conan hatte es, und selbst da war es schon alt. Ich spiele die Art spiele schon ewig, mir fällt leider der Name des Spiels nicht ein. Wars Ultima? Keine Ahnung, auf jedenfall: ES IST NICHT MYTHICS IDEE UND WARHAMMER HATTE ES NICHT ZUERST.
> 
> 
> 
> Und ist es bei WAR nicht offensichtlich, dass es bei WOW nachmacht? Also.




Bei Daoc konnte man beim Pvp/RvR leveln .
gab xp für den spieler wie für mobs 
gab sogar ne xp stop Funktion damit man das bg noch zum max rr spielen konnte.
und das gab es lange vor Aoc/wow

und ja daoc ist von mythic


----------



## Blackbiber (12. Oktober 2008)

"von WAR abgeguckt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lach mich schlapp! wow hatte das schon da war WAR noch quark im schaufenster


----------



## Lomiraan (12. Oktober 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Yeah, keine PVP Twinks mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




unter diesem aspekt hoffe ich das das nie passieren wird...mein armer twink :/

Aber für meinen main find ichswiederum gut xD


----------



## Johnnsen (12. Oktober 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Bei Daoc konnte man beim Pvp/RvR leveln .
> gab xp für den spieler wie für mobs
> gab sogar ne xp stop Funktion damit man das bg noch zum max rr spielen konnte.
> und das gab es lange vor Aoc/wow
> ...


Das DAOC von mythic ist, weiß ich. Und balance mässig war das ja total Quark. Hab es bis nach den Erweiterungen gespielt, und was soll ich sagen.. Du wurdest quasi dazu gezwungen die Erweiterungen zu benutzen, denn sonst warst du echt am Ende.


----------



## Kankru (12. Oktober 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> heisst das das man ab patch 3.0 für ein gewonnenes bg oder sogar schon für player kills xp und ehre bekommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Finds auch klasse, warum?

1. Man kann auch leveln in dem man PVP macht (falls man mal keine Lust auf Questen oder farmen hat)

2. 19er PVP Twinks verschwinden (durch diese sind nur die selteneren 19er Items überteuert)

3. Spieler die echt nur PVP machen wollen, können dies von 10 - 70 (später 80) tun

P.S. Zum Thema, abgucken etc: Lieber gut abgeguckt als schlecht selbst gemacht!


----------



## Lisutari (12. Oktober 2008)

Die frage ist nur, ob jemand der sich von 10 bis 70 (80) nur durch das BG Kämpft, und sich dann umentscheidet noch einen Sinn für PvE entwickeln kann...

Undn atürlich ist es eine frage des Geldes, durch Questen kommt man an viel Geld, aber jeden Tag die eine PvP Daylie..naja

Und wenn er dann auf 70 ist farmt er die ganzen lowgebiete ab weil er zwischendurch nicht zum skillen für Berufe kam


----------



## BlinTo__O (12. Oktober 2008)

ich bin gespannnt wie viel pro kill oder sieg....also so2k ep auf lvl 20 wäre nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## TheOlimar (12. Oktober 2008)

juhu nie wieder pvp twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte zwar selbst einen, aber da kommt man sich feig vor wenn man sich mit geld einen imba twink mach und dann andere killt...

auserdem kannich viel schneller meine twinks leveln ^^ °.°


----------



## Johnnsen (12. Oktober 2008)

Finds auch gut, denn wenn man mal keine Lust auf lvln hat, dann hast PVP keine "verschwendete" Zeit.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (12. Oktober 2008)

Palenium schrieb:


> Blizzard hat, mit Erscheinen von WotLk, vor mal wieder etwas einzuführen, was für mich als überzeugten 19er BG Twinker einer Hiobsbotschft gleichkommt. Nämlich, dass man durch BG's EP bekommt. Alles weitere erklärt sich von selbst, denn EP ist der schlimmste Feind einesjeden PvP Twinks.
> Somit macht Blizz große Mühen und viel ausgegebenes Gold unnütz. Wie denkt ihr darüber? Ist sowas fair? Oder sollte man auswählen können, ob man durch BG's EP bekommen sollte?
> Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.
> 
> MfG Palenium




http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/10697502130...-blue-post.html


----------



## epiphone2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Blackbiber schrieb:


> "von WAR abgeguckt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja wenn dem so wäre dann frag ich mich warum die Leute die War spielen schon seit nem Monat sich mit PvP leveln und die WoWler nicht. Ob es euch gefällt oder nicht es werden noch viele Sachen kommen die in War schon gang und gebe sind, weil WAR einfach ein sehr gutes spiel ist ...

Aber eigendlich könnt ihr auch WAR spielen da nach Wotlk eh nicht mehr viel vom classic WoW übrig sein wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Nein WAR ist kein kein WoW Killer das bekommt Bizzard super alleine hin.

Ja jetzt kommen die WoW-kiddis mit flames bla bla forentroll usw... Jeder soll spielen was er möchte und mir ist es auch egal wieviel WoW spielen, ich für meinen Teil sehe dadrin keinen Sinn mehr (nach Jahren). WAR macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß und wenn euch WoW mehr Spaß macht bitteschön jedem wie es beliebt


----------



## Deligor (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds scheiße... (ja ich habe auch n 29 pvp Twink  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Aber mal im ernst...dieses Geflame wegen den twinks hab ich nie verstanden...im 70er lvl gibts auch genug fullepicchars die Neu-70er mit 2-3 schlägen 
auf die Bretter schicken...und dann beschwert sich gott und die Welt über gut ausgestattete low/mid lvl Chars?? Wer in dem lvl regelmäßig pvp spielen will und keine gute ausrüstung hat bekommt eben die volle packung...is auf 70 doch nicht anders.
Wen es stört der kann doch einfach weiterlvln. Keiner wird gezwungen PvP zu machen und dennoch höre ich dann von leuten die pvp nicht mögen, dass sie die PvP twinks nicht mögen??? da frag ich euch was euch die überhaubt kümmern? PvP char sind nur für Normal ausgestatte X9er oder die charaktere im darunter liegendem Bereich von interesse, da diese einfach weggehauen werden...(wem fällt da was auf?? richtig...is wieder genau wie im 70er Bereich)
Ich behaubt jetzt einfach mal das das nur der pure Neid ist...oder eben die Wut weil einem eben ein 29er twink in den Arsch getreten hat...aber wie oben schon gesagt...wenns darum geht selbigen gerettet zu bekommen sind die twinks immer gut genug.


----------



## Stuhlbein (12. Oktober 2008)

Neid?Worauf jetzt?


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Aber eigendlich könnt ihr auch WAR spielen da nach Wotlk eh nicht mehr viel vom classic WoW übrig sein wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, 'classic' WoW nennt man ja die Variante die vor BC da war... insofern gibts das natürlich schon länger nicht mehr. 
Ganz die Hoffnung aufgeben das man mit Lich King nicht vielleicht doch wieder näher an das classic Feeling rankommt würd ich aber noch nicht gleich. Vielleicht wirds ja wirklich wieder ein bischen mehr wie das alte WoW nachdem man sich mit Burning Crusade ein paar Ausflüge in... unorthodoxere... Konzepte geleistet hat.


----------



## haro3777 (13. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich finde diese änderung ist der totale mist. das bringt doch dem spieler nichts. man bekommt zwar ep für kills und siege. nur diese punktzahl muss dann ja schon enorm sein, um einigermaßen gleich schnell zu leveln. (im vergleich zum questen) außerdem fehlen doch die rufpunkte bei den fraktionen, die erfahrung für die gebietserkundungen, gold und rüstungsteile für questabgaben, der berufausbau, farmartikel (z.B. erze+steine) und farm-drops (wie z.B. "blaue" epic + rezepte)

warum gibt es wohl so viele 19er pvp-twins??? weil die spieler eine gewisse abwechslung zum normalen spiel lieben. und mit level 19 ist das ganze noch nicht so komplex und relativ ausgeglichen als mit level 70. ich persönlich habe 3 level 19 pvp twins. warum flamen hier soviele gegen die 19er pvp-twins??? behindern wir euch in eurem spiel??? wohl kaum. ich habe wohl genauso viel zeit in diese twins gesteck, wie in meinen 70er main. seit doch froh, wenn es so viel abwechslung im spiel gibt. wenn es jetzt ep für kills und siege gibt, stirbt ein teil vom spiel. (meine meinung) dann wird es keine spieler mehr geben, die mit 19, 29, ... die schlachtfelder besuchen. vor allem weil der anteil der neueinsteiger auch immer geringer wird. man bekommt doch heute schon keine 5er gruppe mehr zusammen, um in ini's wie todesmine zu gehen. (ich spreche von level 19-23 spieler) wie soll das denn auf den schlachtfeldern aussehen??? vor allem im bereich zwischen 30-60. 

na ja, unabhänig von dem vielen gold, habe ich jetzt zusätzlich einen kompletten bereich im spiel verloren. :-( ich werde jetzt wohl weniger zeit im spiel verbringen. ich werde meine twins erst einmal parken und hoffe auf eine schnelle rückänderung im spiel. 

gruß
haro3777


----------



## haro3777 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Hammer Geil einfach! Hoffentlich muss man dann die ehre nich einfach eintauschen.. es muss einfach unvermeidlich sein das man ep dafür bekommt.. scheiss pvp twink hartz IV empfänger... goooood bye
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh man, was bist du für ein nob. da fehlen einem die worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanain (13. Oktober 2008)

Für alle, die die Geschichte nicht kennen, WAR oder AoC waren nicht die erste, und Blizzard hat es bestimmt nicht von dort abgeguckt. MMORPG Brange ist auch etwas älterer... Schon in Dark Age of Camelot bekam man XP in Battle Grounds, und schon damals hies es: " omg, Mytchic hat es von Ultima, EQ, Asherons Call geklaut..." Man kann eigentlich nichts neues mehr erfinden, gabs schon alles in einem oder anderem Spiel, aber das Beste herausfiltern und gut umsetzten zu können, da sind Mitarbeiter von Blizzard immer noch die besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah, ja gute Idee, nieder mit PvP Twinks! ^^


----------



## ReWahn (13. Oktober 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Hammer Geil einfach! Hoffentlich muss man dann die ehre nich einfach eintauschen.. es muss einfach unvermeidlich sein das man ep dafür bekommt.. scheiss pvp twink hartz IV empfänger... goooood bye
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hat wohl wer von einem dieser bösen pvp-twinks ordentlich aufs maul bekommen huh?


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

PvP Twinks behindern Andere sehr wohl beim spielen..
Wer neben dem Questen her ab und an n bisschen PvP zur Abwechslung machen möchte, hat sicher keine Freude daran auf PimpTwinks zu treffen, die 4mal so viel Hp haben.
Im 39 er wirds dann ganz krass mit DoppelMungo etc

Einfach nur arm das Ganze..

Wer im PvP rocken will, soll üben und sich nicht so peinliche Vorteile verschaffen.
Und kommt nicht wieder mit dem Argument, von wegen die PvP Twinks wollen sich untereinader messen..
Lächerlich, da könntet ihr auch ne Stammgruppe machen und euch das Gemetzel durch die Levler sparen.
Aber das macht ja keiner.

und btw ein frischer 70er hatt da deutlich bessere Chancen im 70er Bereich, im Vergleich zu einem  standard Level Twink in den lower 60s. Bekommt sicher auch gut auf die Mütze, aber ist nicht Chancenlos...

Und das Niedermähen von gnadenlos Unterlegenen als spassige Abwechslung zu bezeichnen... zezeze

Da kannste dich ja gleich mit deinem 70er in Tarrens Mill hinstellen und die süssen kleinen Hordis hauen...
(erfordert genauso viel Können)


----------



## KInstinct (13. Oktober 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Yeah, keine PVP Twinks mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhu, endlich meine Twinks über PVP leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (13. Oktober 2008)

finde die entscheidung von blizz recht gut, weil leute die mit wow gerade beginnen und in ein bg gehen, bekommen 2 hits von nem 500g schurken monster und tot sind sie, das verderbt den spaß unmengen!

es könnte ja auch reichen wen man so max 60-100exp bekommt, dann würde das eig. nur gegen die level 19er twinks vorgehen.


----------



## Paint (13. Oktober 2008)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich meine Twinks über PVP leveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Misst, an wen verscherbel ich denn jetzt meine lvl19 RaR-Items für 500g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (13. Oktober 2008)

Guter Schritt! Weiter so Blizzard!

Und an alle die rumheulen: dadurch wird doch PvP von PvE separiert!
Und immernoch weinen?


----------



## Laeknishendr (13. Oktober 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Hammer Geil einfach! Hoffentlich muss man dann die ehre nich einfach eintauschen.. es muss einfach unvermeidlich sein das man ep dafür bekommt.. scheiss pvp twink hartz IV empfänger... goooood bye
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich reiche Dir einfach mal das berühmte Taschentuch.


----------



## Monyesak (13. Oktober 2008)

@topic

wurde mal zeit


----------



## Midnighttalker (13. Oktober 2008)

das ist das richtige für meinen PVP schurken kann ich mich duchgehend in BG´s rumtreiben


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich find das ist der letzte Schwachsinn.
> Warum sollte Blizzard,denn dann noch neue Quests machen?
> Und außerdem hat dann jeder trottel einen 70er!



Ob ich nun im PvE immer wieder X Mobs von der Art Y kille, einen Gegenstand von A nach B bringe oder aber Z Gegenstände von Mobs der Art C in Höhe der Anzahl M- das ist sowas von wurscht.
Ich hab den größten Idioten Schurken überhaupt gesehen, er ist 70, hat seine dicken (PvE) epics und schafft es nicht im Duell mich zu stunnen bzw. zu verhindern das ich mich heile. Trottel werden geboren wenn sie gezogen werden bei jedem kleinen Mist und nichts erklärt bekommen.



lord schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> ok bei den frisch lvl70 bg ist es ähnlich aber nicht gleich. da kann man sich erstmal das ruf pvp set holen und ist halt nicht sofort tot und je nach klasse hat man da auch noch chancen gegen jemanden mit besserem equip.



Naja, so toll ist das Ruf set nu auch net^^ Mein frischer 70er hat 119 Abhärtung (es fehlt noch die Hose -> Sha'tar Ruf) und ca. 10k live (ist ein warlock). Egal gegen was ich kämpfe, ich bin relativ schnell tot. Gegen Magier hab ich noch eine Chance, aber ansonsten bin ich relativ schnell weg. Allerdings hab ich auch noch nicht viel PvP mit meinem warlock gemacht- muss erstmal vom Platte PvP Heiler auf Stoffie PvP DD umdenken im Kopf (ich hab als Beispiel desöfteren mal holy light gesucht...).


Zur Topic:

Ich fände es nicht schlecht, da man dadurch relativ fix sich selber einordnen kann. Ich wusste mit meinem Paladin lange nicht, was ich machen soll- PvE, PvP oder RP.
RP konnte ich früh machen und fand es sehr gut.
PvE hab ich zwangsweise die ganze Zeit gemacht zum lvln.
PvP ging nichts ab weil alle schnell (damals noch) 40 werden wollten für´s mount und dann 60 für´s neue mount und raiden.

Auf 60 konnte ich PvP dann antesten und es gefiel mir. Ein Freund hatte weniger Glück- er lvlte seinen mage von 0- 70 hoch, machte PvP... Und es gefiel Ihm absolut nicht.

Auf diese Art und Weise könnte man dann (vermutlich) früher merken ob PvP einem gefällt, es einem "liegt" und man spaß daran hat.
Ebenfalls könnten die Leute dann auch schon so lvln wie sie möchten. Dann gibt es kein geheule in einer ini mehr, weil ein Spieler eine PvP orientierte Skillung hat oder nicht.
Die PvPler machen PvP und lvln dadurch- die PvEler machen PvE und lvln seinerseits dadurch. Keiner wird von einem anderen gestört.
Einzig wie man sich dann das equip beschafft ist eine neue Frage. Es gibt zwar Items die man so erhalten kann, dafür brauch man aber auch wieder die Punkte.

Wenn sie es einführen wollen, dann bin ich gespantn darauf, wie sie dies verwirklichen wollen. Ich werde vermutlich mich abwechseln was das lvln angeht... Hab ich einen Engpass; weiß nicht was ich machen soll oder einfach kein Bock habe, in einem bestimmten lvl Bereich ein Gebiet zu besuchen- dann lvl ich halt durch PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## z3pp (13. Oktober 2008)

Huuuuhuuuuu! nie wieder die ganzen nerds die mit ihren pvp-twinks rumnerden !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UpSiNd (13. Oktober 2008)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass Blizzard jene Änderung durchführen wird oder?! Bzw. wenn sie durchgeführt wird, wird sie innerhalb ein paar Wochen wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel WoW-Gamer dann das Handtuch werfen würden, weil es für sie keinen Anreiz mehr gibt WoW zu zocken. Ich alleine kenne da schon so einige. 

Und überlegt mal! Würdet ihr mit WoW aufhören weil es x9er-PvP-Twinks gibt? Ganz sicher nicht!

Also wär es wieder ein Verlustgeschäft für Blizzard.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## ReWahn (13. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> PvP Twinks behindern Andere sehr wohl beim spielen..
> Wer neben dem Questen her ab und an n bisschen PvP zur Abwechslung machen möchte, hat sicher keine Freude daran auf PimpTwinks zu treffen, die 4mal so viel Hp haben.
> Im 39 er wirds dann ganz krass mit DoppelMungo etc
> 
> ...



mhhmmm... den frischen 70er mit grün/bauem equip er nicht gegen nen s4-schurken verreckt will ich sehen...


----------



## z3pp (13. Oktober 2008)

UpSiNd schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass Blizzard jene Änderung durchführen wird oder?! Bzw. wenn sie durchgeführt wird, wird sie innerhalb ein paar Wochen wieder rückgängig gemacht.
> 
> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel WoW-Gamer dann das Handtuch werfen würden, weil es für sie keinen Anreiz mehr gibt WoW zu zocken. Ich alleine kenne da schon so einige.
> 
> ...



Jo stimmt wer hört schon mit WoW auf wegen den pvp twinks ? und wiederrum wer würde aufhören weil man im pvp ep bekommt ? Oo versteh ich nich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist doch gut wenn die ganzen pvp-twinknerds gezwungen ep bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist sowas von fair, dann werden diese Dreckstwinks endlich mal von normalen Chars gekillt


----------



## Ashtera (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin zwar net der Große PvP Spieler, aber eigendlich sollte es ja nichts dagegen einzuwendwen geben. Denn die Spieler im PvP ob nun 70 oder noch kleiner stecken da ja genau so ihre Zeit rein wie die leute die Questen oder grinden gehen. Warum sollten sie also nicht auch mit XP belohnt werden? Und der Viel großere Vorteil : Keine PVP Twinks mehr.


----------



## Tikume (13. Oktober 2008)

Längst überfällig, PvP Twinks versauen den normalen Spielern den Spaß. Wenn die jetzt durch XP aus den BGs rausleveln würden wär es super.

Ich befürchte aber dass noch eine Option kommt Xp abzuschalten oder man extra Quests annehmen muss für Xp. Vielleicht gibt es dann wenigstens Quests Marke "lasse dich 25 mal von einem PvP Twink der 4 mal mehr Hitpoints als Du hast one hitten".


----------



## ReWahn (13. Oktober 2008)

z3pp schrieb:


> Jo stimmt wer hört schon mit WoW auf wegen den pvp twinks ? und wiederrum wer würde aufhören weil man im pvp ep bekommt ? Oo versteh ich nich....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aufhören würden die, die hauptsächlich pvp-twinks spielen...


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2008)

Zarhym schrieb:
			
		

> Battlegrounds wins/losses and honorable kills will not award experience after the next patch, nor upon the release of Wrath of the Lich King. It could always happen somewhere down the road as we work to improve PvP progression, but there are no plans for changing this in the immediate future.



http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/10697502130...-blue-post.html


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

@Rewahn


ist n bissl n extremes Beispiel.. gute S4 Schurken gewinnen bei firsthit gegen jede Klasse.. (1o1 alle cds)

als ich mit meinem Hexer frisch 70 war, konnte ich im PvP auf jedenfall deutlich mehr reissen als mit einem von meinen Zwuggeltwinks (vs PvP Twinks) in den lower 60s.

Und als mein Schurke frisch 70 war, hat es auch recht viel Spass gemacht (auch wenn man halt mal auf n Deckel bekommt.. aber was solls)


Das ist ja gerade der Punkt, in den niedrigen BGs macht es einfach keinen Spass mehr, weil man nüchtern betrachtet einfach keine Chance gegen einen überpimpten Twink hat.



--edit--

löööl "aufhören würden die die hauptsächlich pvp twinks spielen"

als Bliz ruchlose Morde eingeführt hat und es somit keine Ehre mehr für Graue gab, hat auch keiner von den Spezialisten aufgehört


----------



## z3pp (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann versteh ich erst recht nich was du hast.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist doch umso besser !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (13. Oktober 2008)

Gibt schon Infos wann es kommt? ^^


----------



## ramsleier (13. Oktober 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich find das ist der letzte Schwachsinn.
> Warum sollte Blizzard,denn dann noch neue Quests machen?
> Und außerdem hat dann jeder trottel einen 70er!


man muss ja auch voll verblödet sein wenn man es nicht schafft einen 70er hochzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol? Oo is ja mal voll der mist.. ep für pvp bekommen XD


is dch geil.. aber ne das dauert noch bis das kommt, btw her anduris du weinst doch nur weil du nen 19er schurken mit Kreusfahrer und mungo hast + kobaltrüssi und so..^^


----------



## Freakypriest (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das es nicht allzuviel EP geben wird nur gerade soviel das es keine X9 pvp twinks mehr gibt und sich wieder leute die blauen anfangs items im ah leisten können. Blizzar wird wohl mit diesem Schritt gegen solche dinge angehen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Oktober 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> man muss ja auch voll verblödet sein wenn man es nicht schafft einen 70er hochzuziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hjehe ja.. aber mir ermöglichedas schon mehr 70er.. denn pvp würd mir auch spaß machen und so^^


----------



## ReWahn (13. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> @Rewahn
> 
> 
> ist n bissl n extremes Beispiel.. gute S4 Schurken gewinnen bei firsthit gegen jede Klasse.. (1o1 alle cds)
> ...



full s4 schurke vs full s4 ms-warri... sieht düster aus für den schurken...

nehme stark an, dass du mit deienm frischen 70er hexer auch hauptsächlich anere frische 70er zerlegt hast... habe selbst vor ca nem monat nen hexer auf 70 gebracht, und es ging ganz gut ab in den bgs... solange mich keiner angegriffen hat... sobald dich einer der full epic pvp equipped ist (gegen grün/blau reicht schon s2) bist du fischfutter...

und als schurke isses so ne sache, da kannste dir den kampf aussuchen... als lowie-schurke kannst du auch den ganzen twinks ausm weg gehen und nur die anderen lowies angreifen...



> --edit--
> 
> löööl "aufhören würden die die hauptsächlich pvp twinks spielen"
> 
> als Bliz ruchlose Morde eingeführt hat und es somit keine Ehre mehr für Graue gab, hat auch keiner von den Spezialisten aufgehört



die frage war, wer denn bitte wegen der änderung aufhören würde... ich bin sicher, dass mit einer solchen änderung dem ein oder anderen wow sinnlos erscheint, weil er auf 70er content keine lust hat...


----------



## VsFs (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich fänd es super genial wenn dann die PvP Twinks blöd aus der Röhre schauen. Alleine sich so nen Char überhaupt zu machen zeigt schon wie groß doch von manch einem die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe sind.


----------



## Stüssy (13. Oktober 2008)

lowie isntanzen werden so wohl noch weniger besucht ;/


----------



## Schlons (13. Oktober 2008)

Gut so...

*PvP-Twink Hasser ist* ;D


----------



## kraxxler (13. Oktober 2008)

/dafür >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>richtig so blizz<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## youngceaser (13. Oktober 2008)

blizzard will keine pvptwinks und so finde ich ist es ne gute lösung vorallem da meine twinks da auch mal lvln würden wenn ich grad kein bock auf questen habe


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft Rewahn, wer aufhört, nur weil er nicht mehr durch Massen von "normalen" Spielern durchschnetzeln darf, soll sich lieber Braindead anschauen oder Doom spielen.

Hand aufs Herz, wär das wirklich ein Grund für dich mit dem spiel aufzuhören? Warum investierst du die Zeit und Kohle nicht in deinen 70er und rockst dann dort ab? Ist doch viel anspruchsvoller und somit interessanter oder?


----------



## Aber Derbe (13. Oktober 2008)

UpSiNd schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel WoW-Gamer dann das Handtuch werfen würden


Gar keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich denk ma es werden dadurch noch mehr Leute pvp beim lvln machen weils dann auch sinn machen würde.


----------



## Thesahne (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds gut^^ PvP wird durch die ganzen PvP-Twinks eh nur versaut^^ Schade für die die einen haben ( ich hab auch einen jaa aber nich so mit 2000G equip usw sondern einfach equip erquestet^^) aber is einfach besser... auch wenn 19er PvP dann komplett ausstirbt...


----------



## Vanitra (13. Oktober 2008)

X9 Twinks wird es weiterhin geben. Egal ob mit oder ohne XP. Wird halt ein 10er Char gemacht, mit allen nötigen Items bis Level 19 ausgestattet mit den entsprechenden VZ drauf und der zieht dann einfach pro Levelup neue/bessere Items an und gut ist. Wird er dann irgendwann 20, dann wird er einfach gelöscht und neu angefangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also nix mit aus der Twinks. Wird halt nur für die Twinker teuerer, aber mehr nicht.

Jeder der auf diese Twinks schimpft versteht einfach den Sinn des twinkens nicht. Ein Twink ist ein Char auf einem Level den man sich für den Char vorstellt, mit allen von der Gamemechanik ermöglichten Rüstungsteilen/Waffen/Items und Verzauberungen für diesen Level die 1. viel Geld, 2. viel Arbeit und 3. viel viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Man versucht also mit dem maximalem Aufwand das beste aus der Klasse auf dem Level zu machen. Das gleiche macht man auch auf Level 70 und später auf 80. Nur weint da komischerweise keiner rum ....

Es "wird" also keine EP pro Kill oder sowas geben. Ich meine damit, nirgends steht das es so werden wird. Es sind lediglich Spekulationen wie es sein könnte. Es kann so sein, muss aber nicht.
*Also stellt nicht einfach irgendwelche Vermutungen/Meinungen als Fakten hin*, das führt nur zu einem falschen Bild.

Möglich wäre das es Quests in den BGs mit EP geben wird und vllt für das gewinnen des BGs. Aber um das zu vermeiden verlass ich das BG einfach vorher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings gehe ich eher davon aus das es wie in anderen Spielen gemacht wird, das man die EP freiwillig bekommt oder zumindest den EP Erhalt für die Dauer des BG abschalten kann wenn man das möchte. Schließlich will Blizzard ja nicht das die Twinks verschwinden, machen sie doch einen Teil der Lowlevel BGs aus, diese wären dann merklich leerer bzw. kämen erst gar nicht zu stande. Und PvP würde es dann auf einigen Realms erst mit 70+ geben und alle vorher würden leer ausgehen.

Also Bälle flachhalten bis man genaueres weis wie Blizz sie das nun gedacht hat.


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds auch spitze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte nix gegen Twinks, solange Blizz sie dahingehend nerft, das man sozusagen die 120% nicht überschreiten kann.
Allerdings ist die Möglichkeit einen Twink auszursüsten, mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt, das selbst 4 level 18er normalos
gegen einen 19er Twink alt aussehen.

Die Rüstungsspirale geht da einfach zu weit auseinander.

Effektiv kann ich mit nem 60er Schurken im Schlingendorn Allis hauen gehen, die haben ne ähnliche Chance.
Das ist dann das selbe Feeling.

Und jene die ihre Twinks verteidigen:

Ein extra TwinkBG wäre ja was für die Vollfreaks, aber das wollen sie ja nicht, weil deren Spielspass nicht das Duell "Twink vs Twink" ist,
sondern "Twink vs 4 level 13 Chars".

Wo sind denn die ganzen "tollen level 19 Schurkentwinks" immer in der Kriegshymnenschlucht? - Ja genau, unten am Friedhof.
Weil die Flagge der Pala/Dudu Twink schon alleine beschaffen kann.

Warum die 6000g zahlen, nur um level 14er Chars, am Friedhof umzugimpen, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis?

naja ich level meinen Twink eh weiter also.. let's Patch..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (13. Oktober 2008)

es gibt bereits in anderen spielen diese möglichkeit...dort bekommt man generell xp fuer kills usw, aber man hat die möglichkeit die funktion ueberhaupt xp zu erhalten zu deaktivieren...

was in meinen augen " be able" erklärt....man hat die möglichkeit durch pvp zu lvln (was fuer einige garnet schlecht ist), man muss diese möglichkeit aber nicht nutzen.

bleibt also alles beim alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so zerbrößelt der keks nunmal^^


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Dürfte man erfahren was die Leute eigentlich so anzwirbelt wenn man nun im pvp ep kriegt, dass man sogar behauptet das Leute dann aufhören? Nur weil man nicht mehr stumpfsinnige Quests an irgendeinem Ort machen muss?! Die Leute gehören dann auch zu denen die lieber Arbeitslosengeld beziehen anstatt zu arbeiten, weil man so ja auch Geld bekommt (nein, ich habe nichts gegen Arbeitslose, solange sie versuchen etwas zu finden!), hm?


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

@Vanitra


Das knobeln mit der optimalen Ausrüstung etc kann ich wirklich nachvollziehen. Das ist sicher interessant und auch spassig. 
Was ich jedoch nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist der Punkt wenn der Twink dann am Optimum ist.
Der wird ja dann nicht abgestellt, sondern mit dem wird dann aktiv gespielt.

Und wie ich die Aussagen einiger Nutzer hier so lese, sogar sehr oft oder ausschliesslich..
Wo liegt den bitte da dann der Reiz?


----------



## notoes (13. Oktober 2008)

wo liegt der reiz im 70er pvp, oder s4 arena? oder auf t6, nachdem jemand kJ down hat...


----------



## Wiinny (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Änderung wurde echt mal Zeit.
Nun kann ich mich mit meinen Twinks auch mal Warsong wagen ohne gleich von kleinen Roxxor-Schurken geonehittet zu werden....


----------



## notoes (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst...wiinny...

lesen, verarbeiten, verstehn, posten...


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

Notoes, du hast es nicht kappiert oder?

Die meisten Leute spielen PvP aus Spass und zum herausfinden wer "der Beste" ist.
Und was ist dazu denn besser geignet als 70er Arena und PvP, gerade dann wenn man S4 hat...


----------



## Wiinny (13. Oktober 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst...wiinny...
> 
> lesen, verarbeiten, verstehn, posten...




Ich denke du hast meinen Post etwas falsch interpretiert.


----------



## redmoone (13. Oktober 2008)

Nunja viele schreiben sowas rein wie voll der scheiß und was weis ich fürn müll.
Wenn mal einer von euch war enstahft angetestet hat wüsste wie nice sowas ist.
Was ihr nicht beachtet ist die tatsache das blizz paralell dazu das anmelden von
überall einführen will d.h. 1. mehr BG´s 2. Man kann questn gehen und sich anmelden
die wartezeit wird einem durchs Questen vertrieben(großer vorteil für manche sever wo man teils
riesige warteschlangen hat) 3.BG machen sinn in egal welchem lvl man kann ne Kombination
auf pvp und pve machen man kann ab lvl 10 mit dem ehre und marken farmen anfangen und
dabei auch noch ep sammeln?

Was sind die Nachteile: teuer equipte x9 Twinks gehen flöten weil sie im BG erfahrung
bekommen und dann plötzlich 20 sind und ganz klein und schwach.
Mir fällt sonst nichts ein also ich finde die vorteile überwigen klar.

Wegen der überschneidung WoW hat auch viele teile von anderen MMOs in den
Spielebranchen ist es nunmal gang und gebe sich von den anderen was abzukucken
genauso hat WAR sich sachen von WoW abgeschaut was ist dagegen einzuwenden
das sind gute systeme und bereichern das spiel.


----------



## notoes (13. Oktober 2008)

hast du s4? findeste das ned auch uebertrieben wenn dich jemand mit s4 plattmacht, dich als frisch 70?...NEIN...das ist natuerlich normal...
es geht im 19er ned primaer darumj 400hp stoffis zu farmen...es geht um das selbe wie euch in eurem ach so erwachsenen, blitzblank , schoengeredetem....aber voellig unbalanciertem 70er pvp / arena...ein twink ist NIE fertig...un auch wenn es so sein sollte das ein großteil der spieler "im 70er nix auf die reihe kriegt" gibt es genug leute deren mains full t6 sind, teams auf 2k+ rating haben usw...
was ist das problem, ihr 70er "roxxors" jammert hier rum weil uhr im 19er pvp nix auf die reihe kriegt...

jeder kann in diesem spiel genießen was er will...player x macht pve, raidet sunwell, ist im gegensatz zu player a der grade ma kara raidet eine maschine....selbes auf s4
warum soll man sein persönliches highlight ned auf 19 haben...
falls es diese xp durch pvp option ins spiel schaffen sollte würde ich mich, um meine 13 € im monat betrogen fühlen....da mein highlight auf 19 liegt


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

Also Notoes, ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir fehlen einfach die Worte, da kann man echt nix mehr zu sagen...

Da ich auch überhaupt nicht aus Streit aus bin, gehe ich jetzt einfach meiner Wege und lass das so stehen xD


----------



## ReWahn (13. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft Rewahn, wer aufhört, nur weil er nicht mehr durch Massen von "normalen" Spielern durchschnetzeln darf, soll sich lieber Braindead anschauen oder Doom spielen.
> 
> Hand aufs Herz, wär das wirklich ein Grund für dich mit dem spiel aufzuhören? Warum investierst du die Zeit und Kohle nicht in deinen 70er und rockst dann dort ab? Ist doch viel anspruchsvoller und somit interessanter oder?



Mein eigener WoW-Account liegt im moment brach, werde ihn in den nächsten tagen reaktivieren... ich hab keinen pvp-twink, ist mir zu vie aufwand...

das hochleven auf 70 kann nicht wirklich als anspruchsvoll bezeichnet werden, das erspielen eines hohen arenaratings schon eher... aber da man auch auf lowrating mit genug zeitaufwand an 4 s3- und 1 s4-teil rankommt und dann so gut ausgerüstet ist, dass man jeden der blau ins bg kommt volle kanne umrotzt ist der unterschied nur der, dass im 70er auch viee mittelgu equippte spieer mit halb epischem s2-equip, halb blauem equip rumlaufen... die werden zwar von den s3/s4 spielern auch gefarmt, aber dadurch, dass sie ihrerseits die absoluten neulinge zerreissen heulen sie nicht so viel rum wie die, ie im 19er bg geschnetzelt werden... un dadurch dass jeder in kurzer zeit zu diesem mittelklasse-equip kommt bleib das geheule im 70er-bg aus...


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr nicht mitgekriegt das da keine ganzen quellen da sind sondern nur spektakulationen?!


----------



## nuriina (13. Oktober 2008)

Hört doch auf englische Texte zu lesen die ihr eh nicht versteht. Jetzt glauben alle hier es wird XP in BGs geben (selbst buffed-mods) dabei ist das überhaupt nicht geplant. Wurde auch mehrmal hier im Thread und andern Threads der Bluepost dazu verlinkt.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich mach PvP seid ich 60 bin mit meinem Pala- dann später mit 70. Ich habe jetzt mal meinen 10'000. kill gehabt (oh freude) nach nun mehr als 3 Jahre PvP in. Ich war von Anfang an Heiler und ja, PvP ist in WoW unbalanced. Ich als Heilig Pala seh mich da vorallem angeschmiert- allerdings geht es auch Schamanen so. Weder der Shammy noch der Pala kann sich groß bewahrheiten. Nun, mag sein das Shammy noch silencen kann und verlangsamen wie auch Heldentum (wobei ich nicht weiß ob das jeder kann- kenne mich mit dem shammy nur oberflächlich aus) aber ansonsten siehst du hauptsächtlich Priester und Druiden Heiler... Bei mir auf´m Realm sehe ich jeden Tag im /2 das sie für´s 2on2 und 3on3 alles suchen- außer Pala Heiler. Die möchte man teils nicht mal mehr im 5on5. So sitze ich da mit meinem Heilig Pala im S3/S4, halte meine 1500er Wertung im 2on2, im 3on3 1600 und bin meines Lebens froh- sehe dann neben mir einen blau-1/2 S2 equipten Druiden der im 2on2 schon bei 1800 ist und versuche meinen Brechreiz zu unterdrücken.

PvP/ Arena wird in WoW NIEMALS balanced sein, damit muss man klar kommen. Als Heiler an die ganzen kills zu kommen ist kaum möglich. Als Heiler wirst du im PvP geflamet wenn du nicht heilen kannst- egal aus was für Gründen. 
Und genauso sieht es bei DDlern aus, wobei es da auch das Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip gibt. Noch dazu ein wenig skill + equip und fertig.

PvP wird von vielen halfbacken ausgenutzt um sich schnell mit epics auszustatten und dann auf Überpro zu machen. Wie viele leecher sehe ich so oft im BG, wie viele Leute die keine Ahnung von Ihrer Klasse haben und nicht kicken können als rogue, Solarplexus usen oder Nierenhieb...

Darüber aufregen bringt nichts.
Aber, wenn man mittels PvP noch lvln kann, kann sich jeder früh ein Bild machen, sich umentscheiden, an sich selbst pfeilen, seinen PvP skill bekommen und nebenbei sich Ehre zusammen farmen für´s höhere PvP/ das equip.


----------



## redmoone (13. Oktober 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> hast du s4? findeste das ned auch uebertrieben wenn dich jemand mit s4 plattmacht, dich als frisch 70?...NEIN...das ist natuerlich normal...
> es geht im 19er ned primaer darumj 400hp stoffis zu farmen...es geht um das selbe wie euch in eurem ach so erwachsenen, blitzblank , schoengeredetem....aber voellig unbalanciertem 70er pvp / arena...ein twink ist NIE fertig...un auch wenn es so sein sollte das ein großteil der spieler "im 70er nix auf die reihe kriegt" gibt es genug leute deren mains full t6 sind, teams auf 2k+ rating haben usw...
> was ist das problem, ihr 70er "roxxors" jammert hier rum weil uhr im 19er pvp nix auf die reihe kriegt...
> 
> ...



Wie kannst du diech betrogen fühlen? Es war niemals von Blizz versprochen worden an dem game das man sich auf ll 19 irgendwelche twinks erstellt und damit die BGs farmt somit kannst
du auch nicht von nem Betrug seitens Blizz reden.

Deine bespiele beziehn sich auf den 70 conten der der kara raidet würde auch am liebsten irgendwann sunwell raiden ob das möglich ist ist was anderes.....
Im 19 nix auf die reihe kriegt so ein gelaber warum farmst du ihn weil du besseres equip hast bessere verz mehr gold einfach als er nicht weil DU IMBA TYP
so gut deine klasse spielen kannst sondern nur weil du 10 mal besseres equip hast. Warum im 70 keinen frust wenn ich da nen komplett S4 vor die nase bekomme und
der mich zerfleischt weis ich der hat das equip weil er skill hat und weil sich das erarbeitet hast du mit deinem 19 hast nur irgendwelches equip zusammengefarmt
das verz und machst deswegen andere vertig?? Unterschied erkannt wenn nicht dann such dir nen anderes game wenn soclhe leute wow verlassen ist das kein beinbruch...


----------



## Eddishar (13. Oktober 2008)

Bitte bitte nur für PvP-Server ...


----------



## redmoone (13. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Hört doch auf englische Texte zu lesen die ihr eh nicht versteht. Jetzt glauben alle hier es wird XP in BGs geben (selbst buffed-mods) dabei ist das überhaupt nicht geplant. Wurde auch mehrmal hier im Thread und andern Threads der Bluepost dazu verlinkt.



Nich geplant du bist mir einer wenn du mal die Blizz con verfolgt hättest dann wüstest du das Jeff Kaplan(der lead designer von wow) das in einem Interview mit Buffed 
erzählt hat von dem her überleg erstmal was du sagst.
P.S. das ist an war angelehnt dort bekommt man ep in BGs und das verdammt gut vondemher Informieren bevor du sowas verzapfst


----------



## nuriina (13. Oktober 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hätte nix gegen Twinks, solange Blizz sie dahingehend nerft, das man sozusagen die 120% nicht überschreiten kann.
> Allerdings ist die Möglichkeit einen Twink auszursüsten, mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt, das selbst 4 level 18er normalos
> gegen einen 19er Twink alt aussehen.



Jeder Frostmage in Verbindung mit einem Jäger / Firemage / HM kann einen Pimp-Schurken besiegen. Man muss halt nur spielen können.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (13. Oktober 2008)

In AV kriegt man ja auch EP, wenn man nen NPC oder die Tiere tötet. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber immerhin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (13. Oktober 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> Nich geplant du bist mir einer wenn du mal die Blizz con verfolgt hättest dann wüstest du das Jeff Kaplan(der lead designer von wow) das in einem Interview mit Buffed
> erzählt hat von dem her überleg erstmal was du sagst.
> P.S. das ist an war angelehnt dort bekommt man ep in BGs und das verdammt gut vondemher Informieren bevor du sowas verzapfst




Lies mal das: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/10697502130...-blue-post.html


----------



## ReWahn (13. Oktober 2008)

redmoone schrieb:


> Wie kannst du diech betrogen fühlen? Es war niemals von Blizz versprochen worden an dem game das man sich auf ll 19 irgendwelche twinks erstellt und damit die BGs farmt somit kannst
> du auch nicht von nem Betrug seitens Blizz reden.
> 
> Deine bespiele beziehn sich auf den 70 conten der der kara raidet würde auch am liebsten irgendwann sunwell raiden ob das möglich ist ist was anderes.....
> ...



und wenn du von einem schurken, der zwar auf 1400 spielt, aber eben 4 monate lang arenapunkte gefarmt hat undd jetzt 3 s3-teile, s4 handschuhe und s2 schutern und den ganzen ehrekram hat zerhäckselt wirst ist das auch in ordnung, weil er ja auch skill hat und so...?
...


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Arena Punkte etc hat nix mit skill zu tun- siehe Druide. No skill -> 1800 Wertung. Skill -> 2200 Wertung.
Und jaja- ich gebe es zu, ich hasse diese Klasse und ich finde sie brauch keinen skill- und das sagen einige Heil Druiden aus meiner PvP SG sogar selber, von daher who cares.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Lies mal das: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/10697502130...-blue-post.html




die Aussage ist vom 2.10.   
Das Interview ist da schon aktueller...


----------



## Balord (13. Oktober 2008)

Warum beschwert ihr euch alle darüber? Ich find die Neuerung (falls sie eingeführt wird) gut. Ich persönlich mache gerne PvP und nein, ich spiele keinen Schurken oder Jäger, sondern nen Retri Pala.




> Jeder Frostmage in Verbindung mit einem Jäger / Firemage / HM kann einen Pimp-Schurken besiegen. Man muss halt nur spielen können.


Seh ich genauso. Es kommt halt auf den skill an. Man kann sogar mit nem heal Priester theoretisch nen Schurken im 1on1 besiegen wenn man Skill hat. (Die Chance is zwar gering, aber sie besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Urengroll (13. Oktober 2008)

Nette Idee, so hält man eventuell die ganzen PvP Leute von den Raids wech....................^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Oktober 2008)

> full s4 schurke vs full s4 ms-warri... sieht düster aus für den schurken...



Nicht wirklich. Ein ShS-Schurke kann über 20 Sekunden (fast) melee-Immun sein bzw mit Ghostly strike komplett meleeimmun und wenn er den Krieger mit Blutung und Deadly Poison kitet hat der Krieger keine Chance. Fakt. 



> Tja wenn dem so wäre dann frag ich mich warum die Leute die War spielen schon seit nem Monat sich mit PvP leveln und die WoWler nicht.



Wowler haben schon über pvp lvln können bevor War Alpha war. Pre-BC gings.



> Ob es euch gefällt oder nicht es werden noch viele Sachen kommen die in War schon gang und gebe sind, weil WAR einfach ein sehr gutes spiel ist ...



Ansichtssache. Ich finde es langweilig und die War-Ideen sind großteils gestohlen.



> Aber eigendlich könnt ihr auch WAR spielen da nach Wotlk eh nicht mehr viel vom classic WoW übrig sein wird .



Tut mir leid, aber es gibt Leute die auf War-PvP Null Bock haben und für jeden mit nem Fünkchen PvE-Interesse fällt War eh raus.



> Nein WAR ist kein kein WoW Killer das bekommt Bizzard super alleine hin.



Indem Blizzard immer mehr Accounts verkauft? Mach dich nicht lächerlich.



> Ja jetzt kommen die WoW-kiddis mit flames bla bla forentroll usw...



Entschuldigung, aber du bist das KIddy (Troll auch, nebenbei).


> Jeder soll spielen was er möchte und mir ist es auch egal wieviel WoW spielen, ich für meinen Teil sehe dadrin keinen Sinn mehr (nach Jahren). WAR macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß und wenn euch WoW mehr Spaß macht bitteschön jedem wie es beliebt



Wie wäre es dann wenn du du dich aus WoW-Foren verziehst und dein War spielst bzw das War-Forum zumüllst ?


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Nette Idee, so hält man eventuell die ganzen PvP Leute von den Raids wech....................^^



Aha.
Die Leute mit deiner Einstellung sind meistens die ganzen Movementkrüppel, die permanent den Raid wipen. Aber über jedes s2 Teil wird sich natürlich aufgeregt, "scheiß free epic", was ?

Das gute PvPler zu 99% auch gute PvEler sind, auf die Idee kommst du nicht, oder? (Ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen s2 Jägern mit critsockeln von der Seherhöhe und keinen Verzauberungen)


----------



## UpSiNd (13. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> blizzard will keine pvptwinks und so finde ich ist es ne gute lösung vorallem da meine twinks da auch mal lvln würden wenn ich grad kein bock auf questen habe



Quelle?




Aber schrieb:


> Gar keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich kenne bereits so einige, denen das Spielen im Endcontent - sprich auf Maximalstufe - keinen Spaß macht und sich somit auf einen niedrigen Levelbereich niedergelassen haben. 

Ich finde beide Seiten haben ihre Daseitsberechtigung und da sie eben nicht miteinander harmonieren, wäre es angebracht eine angenehme Lösung für beide Seiten zu finden (z.B. getrennte Bg's) und nicht eine Partei zu eliminieren.

MfG


----------



## Skullzigg (13. Oktober 2008)

jo keine pvp twinks mehr , und schnelkler leveln?
weiss jmd wie viel ep das ungefär bringen soll? viel oder wenig ?


----------



## ReWahn (13. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ein ShS-Schurke kann über 20 Sekunden (fast) melee-Immun sein bzw mit Ghostly strike komplett meleeimmun und wenn er den Krieger mit Blutung und Deadly Poison kitet hat der Krieger keine Chance. Fakt.



100% ausweichchance =/= meleeimmun. schonmal was von overpower gehört? toller skill, der quasi dazu gemacht ist, schurken umzuholzen... btw is das mit dem kiten net so einfach... drohruf, intercept (15 sec cd), harmstring... deep wounds und rend verhindern, dass er per vanish oder restealth allzu viel machen kann, zumal demoralisierungsruf auch zum stealth brechen genutzt werden kann...


----------



## Limp0r (13. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nein ich fand die twinks auch scheiße jetzt hab ich mir vor 2 wochen einen Twink hochgezogen habe jetzt ca 12mal mit dem gespielt, habe ca 700Gold ausgegeben und jetzt kommen die mit so nem mist!




Oh 700g Das ist ja richtig viel -.-

Kumpel hat auch nen PvP Twink ich freu mich schon auf seine Reaktion , da er sich eh nie informiert und dann plötzlich lvl 20 ist und dann erstmal doof guckt =)


----------



## Cooko (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenns stimmt: YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ALDER ; GEILLLLLL
jap , wenns stimmt , issses echt cool , da ich z.b. beim erfarmen für mienen schicken kriegsraptor förmlcih ein "levelstillstand" hatte .....und da es eine aufteilung ab lv 70 gibt : pvp und pve gibt fidne ich , das es auch shcon vor lv 70 so sein solte , das man nur durch pvp "fortsdchritt" ( bei 70ern also equipp , bei non 70ern ep) bekommen kann

das einzige problem wäre , das man durch pvp quasi "ungewollte lv ups" hab könnte: man is auf lv 59 , uidn will pvp machen  , da man so der king aufm bg is ....dann macht man 20ma bg ...udn ist 60 , udn damit wieder totales bg opfer ^^
wobei das natürlcih nicht sooo schlimm wäre , da man richtiges pvp erst mit lv 70/80 anfängt


----------



## KICKASSEZ (13. Oktober 2008)

schlecht...


----------



## Limp0r (13. Oktober 2008)

"dann macht man 20ma bg ...udn ist 60 , "

20 mal find ich seeeehr seeeehr unwahrscheinlich ^^ untertreib nicht


----------



## Lord Arresh (13. Oktober 2008)

Aber bedenkt auch, Blizzard hat im Nordend komplett neu PvP gebiete erstellt, die wollen sicherlich das dort ach die Leute mit Pvp hingehen und net nur mit ihren X9er twinks auf Arathie oder Alterac usw rumheizen.

hat daran vll mal jemad gedacht??


----------



## Urengroll (13. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Aha.
> Die Leute mit deiner Einstellung sind meistens die ganzen Movementkrüppel, die permanent den Raid wipen. Aber über jedes s2 Teil wird sich natürlich aufgeregt, "scheiß free epic", was ?
> 
> Das gute PvPler zu 99% auch gute PvEler sind, auf die Idee kommst du nicht, oder? (Ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen s2 Jägern mit critsockeln von der Seherhöhe und keinen Verzauberungen)




/Ironie On hätte ich dazu setzten müssen.


Abe um mal auf deine Aussage zu kommen, denke ich nicht, das es 99% sind bzw. ich möchte gerne wissen, woher du das weißt? 
Irgendwelchen Dünnschiß kann ich  auch schreiben. 
Man muss doch keine anderen User flamen, die anderer Meinung sind. Jeder hat nunmal einen anderen Geschmack 
und eben auch eine andere Meinung. Zum Glück! Der ein macht lieber das, der andere lieber das! Tollerieren und Akzektpieren oder eben hello Kitty spielen......................^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Oktober 2008)

> 100% ausweichchance =/= meleeimmun. schonmal was von overpower gehört? toller skill, der quasi dazu gemacht ist, schurken umzuholzen... btw is das mit dem kiten net so einfach... drohruf, intercept (15 sec c), harmstring... deep wounds und rend verhindern, ass er per vanish oer restealth allzu viel machen kann, zumal demoralisierungsruf auch zum stealth brechen genutzt werden kann...



Erstens Vanished ein Schurke gegen einen Krieger nur als snarebreaker oder um infight garrotte zu setzen. Defensives Vanish i ist gegen einen Krieger sinnlos bzw unmöglich.

Zweitens stirbt ein Schurke sicher nicht bei einem Overpower.

Drittens verlangsamt der Schurke den Krieger auch mit Crippling poison bzw kann Gouge/Kidney/Blind benutzen um Abstand zu bekommen.

Das Problem ist Intercept. Mit ner Säule ist es leicht den Krieger zu kiten, vor allem weil man Sprint benutzen kann und er nicht mit Intercept kontern kann . Auf offenem Feld kann man nur versuchen, außerhalb der Hitrange des Kriegers zu stehen aber zu nah für nen Intercept. Ist aber recht kompliziert.


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Abe um mal auf deine Aussage zu kommen, denke ich nicht, das es 99% sind bzw. ich möchte gerne wissen, woher du das weißt?
> Irgendwelchen Dünnschiß kann ich  auch schreiben.



Da ich schon oft mit erfolgreichen PvPlern geraided habe (1900+) und sie immer geglänzt haben ?



> Man muss doch keine anderen User flamen, die anderer Meinung sind. Jeder hat nunmal einen anderen Geschmack
> und eben auch eine andere Meinung. Zum Glück! Der ein macht lieber das, der andere lieber das! Tollerieren und Akzektpieren oder eben hello Kitty spielen......................^^



Wessen Meinung habe ich geflamed bzw wessen Geschmack ?
Bzw wem habe ich vorgeschrieben was er tun soll? 

Btw, zur Begriffsklärung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz


----------



## surilko (13. Oktober 2008)

wer die buffed show kennt weiß das schon, alt..


----------



## Nimophelio (13. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ok danke dan lass ich meinen Twink erstmal in der Garage stehen bis Blizz den mist endlich wider rückgängig macht.


Wenn sie soetwas einführen werden sie es auch nicht rückgängig machen.


----------



## UpSiNd (13. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Aber bedenkt auch, Blizzard hat im Nordend komplett neu PvP gebiete erstellt, die wollen sicherlich das dort ach die Leute mit Pvp hingehen und net nur mit ihren X9er twinks auf Arathie oder Alterac usw rumheizen.
> 
> hat daran vll mal jemad gedacht??



Die neuen Bg's werden ausschließlich für Spieler ab Lvl70 gedacht sein, nehm ich mal an (wie damals EoS -> ab Lvl61).

Diejenigen die den Endcontent erleben wollen, leveln weiter und können somit die neuen Bg's spielen. 

Jene die niedere Levelbereiche bevorzugen, werden eben dort bleiben. 

Wo ist da das Problem?

Ich glaube kaum, dass wenn sie bereits mit BC die Lust am Endcontent (bzw. am Leveln) verloren hatten, sich nun das plötzlich ändert.


----------



## Urengroll (13. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Da ich schon oft mit erfolgreichen PvPlern geraided habe (1900+) und sie immer geglänzt haben ?




Sry du spielst aber nur auf einem Server, wenn ich recht in der Annahme gehe oder? 
99% der Spieler von WoW spielen ja nicht auf deinem Server.
Also können es nicht 99% sein!


----------



## Xyliandra (13. Oktober 2008)

*heul* was soll ich dazu nur sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Sry du spielst aber nur auf einem Server, wenn ich recht in der Annahme gehe oder?
> 99% der Spieler von WoW spielen ja nicht auf deinem Server.
> Also können es nicht 99% sein!




Ich spiele auf Stormscale, Azshara und Magtheridon. Jeweils 1 70er.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir, Forscherliga, trifft es so halb und halb zu. Es gibt gute PvPler die gut im PvP sind- es gibt aber auch die schlechten PvPler die rumheulen, rumr0xx0rn wollen mit den geleechten epics und auch DANN noch von grün-blau equipten auf die Nase kriegen, wonach sie noch mehr whinen und den /2 zu flamen, was für ein cheatah man doch sei-.-


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

löööl

ich würde ja zu gerne sehen, wie die weiter vorne erwähnten zwei Stoffies (aufgeführt wurden Mage und Hexer zB.)
mit ihren ca 400 Hp gegen den Twink von Xyliandra gewinnen sollen...

Das ist auch mit Skill nicht machbar..
über 1500 Hp omg


----------



## Sinthorix (13. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Bei kills kriegste schneller Ep
> Bei Bg-Sieg kriegste langsamer Ep aber du bekommst sie



mhm würde ja keinen sinn machen wenn man für kills mehr XP bekommt als wenn man das BG gewinnt?

aso bekommt jetzt der ally der 30 kills hat mehr  XPs als die Hordler welche gewonnen haben?

würde ja keinen Sinn machen dan wäre das gezerge noch vieel grösser!


und ich fände es schade für meine 19ner!

(würden dann zu nur arena chars? omq!)


----------



## Urengroll (13. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Stormscale, Azshara und Magtheridon. Jeweils 1 70er.




Es ist ja auch egal.



tu topik
Die Änderung finde ich positiv, weil die Spieler einen weiteren Anreiz haben BG's und Arena zu machen. Mir persönlich gefällt das neue offene PvP Gebiet sehr gut.
Man hat Belagerungswaffen und es hat sich soweit nichts geändert, den Horde gewinnt immer................^^


----------



## kingkryzon (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hör gerad buffed cast und auf einmal^^ lvln über pvp zeng sofort hier der thread


----------



## Reeth Caldason (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hab jetz leider net viel verstanden, nur das es möglich sein soll im pvp zu lvln.
also wenn es damit das normale questen ersetzen würde währe das mal richtig geil!!!!
somit könnte man wenn man einfach kein bock mehr auf questen hat sondern einem mehr pvp liegt so lvln. porno O.o^^
naja so viel ich vonn WO gehört hab wirds dann ja schon danach gerichtet sein. aba damit hab ich kein prop. wie viele games sind denn bitte von wow abgeschaut? is doch total egal hauptsache wow wird damit besser.
und pveler können ja trotzdem gern weiter questen is ja schnuppe-.-
lg


----------



## Solassard (13. Oktober 2008)

dagegen...so n rotz...die spinnen wohl


----------



## nitro76 (13. Oktober 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> dagegen...so n rotz...die spinnen wohl




die bei dieser Änderung rum weinen und mimin sind alles lvl 19 pvp ler.... da kannst auch gleich in den sandkassten mit ner schaufel auf Kleinkinder drauf haun so balance ist das !


find exp für pvp genial schon offt beim twinken gedacht mal 1-2 rundn pvp aber hm das ist verlorene zeit beim twinken ....

also erst lvl 70 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich drauf mal 1 char nur durch pvp lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


PS: füttert meine Tiere bitte


----------



## Blackmarco (13. Oktober 2008)

Die zur Zeit läufigen mmos schauen sich eh woche für woche irgendwelche dinge ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t34m4n (13. Oktober 2008)

ich will ja nichts sagen...

Aber die Idee kommt mir leicht geklaut vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (13. Oktober 2008)

ep für bg's gabs früher auch schon vor 1.12 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. für 3 verschiedene marken oder 3 gleiche, (ich weis nicht mehr genau) gabs damals EP


----------



## nitro76 (13. Oktober 2008)

t34m4n schrieb:


> ich will ja nichts sagen...
> 
> Aber die Idee kommt mir leicht geklaut vor.
> 
> ...




Ps: nur weils n anders game auch hat is noch lange ncith geklaut ! mit einen char in einer online welt rumlaufen und questen hat war auch ? und geklaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (13. Oktober 2008)

jear endlich ma was für mich der zu faul is zum q un gerne pvp macht>----is gut im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich hatte ma mit lvl 42 1,7k kills also blizz weita so


----------



## nitro76 (13. Oktober 2008)

djmayman schrieb:


> ep für bg's gabs früher auch schon vor 1.12 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. für 3 verschiedene marken oder 3 gleiche, (ich weis nicht mehr genau) gabs damals EP




glaub das war 3 marken der verschiedenenbg´s k.a. warums das weggetahn haben


----------



## phexus (13. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Längst überfällig, PvP Twinks versauen den normalen Spielern den Spaß. Wenn die jetzt durch XP aus den BGs rausleveln würden wär es super.
> 
> Ich befürchte aber dass noch eine Option kommt Xp abzuschalten oder man extra Quests annehmen muss für Xp. Vielleicht gibt es dann wenigstens Quests Marke "lasse dich 25 mal von einem PvP Twink der 4 mal mehr Hitpoints als Du hast one hitten".



PvP Twinks gibts auf beiden Seiten. Und die spielen nicht um andren den Spass zu versaun, sondern um Spass zu haben. Ich habe 2 Jahre hauptsächlich einen Tank gespielt, der nie Chancen im PvP hatte (trotzdem noch Rang Schlachtrufer) -  dafür, wenn er on kam, sofort von X Leuten angelabert wurde, ob er irgendwo irgendwas tankt. Wie froh ist man da, wenn man auf seinen geliebten Kleinen umsteigen kann. Hier ist der Nebu, und wenns XP gibt dann sehn wir uns eben vor OG. Und wers net magt kann da ablehnen wenn ein Duell gefordert wird. Wer keine pvp Twinks mag kann ja mal die andren Gildenmember von Nebu durchchecken, ich glaub da kriegt derjenige die Wut hihi.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Es heißt lediglich das dieses Feature in Planung ist, aber es wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt das es zum aktuellen Patch eingeführt wird.


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Oktober 2008)

> glaub das war 3 marken der verschiedenenbg´s k.a. warums das weggetahn haben



Nein. Allein schon weil es vor der Implementierung von  AV ging.


----------



## x.Ne0n (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habs bei WAR geliebt das leveln mit PvP.

Zwar bekommt man nicht soviel wie beim questen, aber immerhin etwas.

Für mich eine grandiose Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odinol (13. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol? Oo is ja mal voll der mist.. ep für pvp bekommen XD



Das ist doch mal das geilste. Die ganze zeit kill 10 von den und sammle 20 vom dem kotzt doch total an


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

ach wartet doch mal ab xD


----------



## New-Member (13. Oktober 2008)

Nachmache WAR


----------



## SixtenF (13. Oktober 2008)

dadurch wird das pvp unter dem maxlvl total sinnlos da dann nurnoch gimps da rumhaengen.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer sagt eigentlich das es dan keine Twinks mehr geben wird?
Ich werde meinen PVP Twink immer vollverzaubert nur mit PVP hochziehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pech gehabt!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube das diese Sache einfach nur dafür gedacht ist das die Leute keine 19 BG Twinks mehr machen.
Zum Leveln wird das warscheinlich keine alternative fürs questen sein.
d[-.-]b


----------



## neo1986 (13. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich glaube das diese Sache einfach nur dafür gedacht ist das die Leute keine 19 BG Twinks mehr machen.
> Zum Leveln wird das warscheinlich keine alternative fürs questen sein.
> d[-.-]b


Das wird trotzdem nix bringen ich kenne leute die haben 5 twinks die ziehen sich einfach immer wider neue hoch was sind schon 800Gold auf 70???


----------



## Pmm (13. Oktober 2008)

@ Donut 

mimimi, das will keiner wissen.
Taschentuch???
du spielst eh weiter...


----------



## Cheaters (13. Oktober 2008)

Also finds eigentlich ne sehr gute Idee...
Nach einem Tag voller Questen, Farmen usw. kann man am Abend mal richtig mit PVP chillen und und dazu gleich noch einpaar EP gewinnen.

MfG Cheaters


----------



## i_boT (13. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Wenn man nun anfängt für PVP EXP zu bekomen, kann man bald bei der gr erstellung net nach epic oder net und so schauen sondern pvp! ja oder nein?
> 
> die sollten dann pve und pvp trennen, wie es bei manchen servern ist, und wenn du deinen PVE chara auf pvp machen willst kann er solange kein PVE machen bis du ihn zurückloggst. und für umloggen von PVE auf PVP sollte BLizz geld nehmen, dann verdienen die net nur mehr sondern sehen auch was am beliebtesten ist von WoW.


naja wenne bei ner grp erstellung nur schaust ob man epics hat oder nich...

und klar ich zahl jede woche 60 euro weil ich zwischen denn raids arena mache????


----------



## TaroEld (13. Oktober 2008)

Sry... aber das ist kein Zufall, dass EP für Pvp und Überall-Joinen jetzt kommt, wo WAR grad rausgekommen ist... Aber egal, WoW wird vom PvP-Grad her nie so gut werden wie WAR, umgekehrt genauso.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Oktober 2008)

djmayman schrieb:


> ep für bg's gabs früher auch schon vor 1.12 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. für 3 verschiedene marken oder 3 gleiche, (ich weis nicht mehr genau) gabs damals EP





nitro76 schrieb:


> glaub das war 3 marken der verschiedenenbg´s k.a. warums das weggetahn haben



Ja, dass gab es. Du konntest 3 Marken eines BGs abgeben und hast dafür Ruf und Erfahrung bekommen. Leider hab ich damals die Marken gesammelt und nicht für Ruf abgegeben- nun muss ich farmen *seufz*... wenigstens bei Warsong und AB bin ich schon Respektvoll... 
Sie haben es rausgetan, soweit ich das gehört habe, weil diese Sache von vielen Spielern als sinnlos abgetan wurde. Dazu weiß ich nichts genaueres, habe es nur mal gelesen im /1 auf meinem Realm.




SixtenF schrieb:


> dadurch wird das pvp unter dem maxlvl total sinnlos da dann nurnoch gimps da rumhaengen.



Ahja... Klar! Da gibt´s dann einen Trick der nennt sich lvl Begrenzung. Soll heißen, in ein BG können später auf max. Stufe nur noch die Leute mit max. lvl... Ist jetzt ja auch so- außer im AV leider.
War zur 60er Zeit auch so wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Das kann man heute also auch machen. Und außerdem- wenn´s dich stört mit lowlvl Leuten rumzuhängen in BGs, dann such dir ´ne PvP SG, mach eine PvP SG auf oder sonst was. Haben wir auf Forscherliga auch geschafft, also sollte das nirgends ein Problem sein.


----------



## dr_michi (14. Oktober 2008)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Also finds eigentlich ne sehr gute Idee...
> Nach einem Tag voller Questen, Farmen usw. kann man am Abend mal richtig mit PVP chillen und und dazu gleich noch einpaar EP gewinnen.
> 
> MfG Cheaters




es gibt auch leute die am tag arbeiten mein junge es sind nicht alles so HARTZ IV empfänger


----------



## Shadoweffect (14. Oktober 2008)

dr_michi schrieb:


> es gibt auch leute die am tag arbeiten mein junge es sind nicht alles so HARTZ IV empfänger



Schon wieder so ein Trottel der denkt er dürfe über das Privatleben anderer Leute kommentieren.


----------



## Dormamu (14. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin dafür.
Es solten torzdem nur sehr wenig EP sein. Noch grad so viel das die PvP Twinks irgendwann einen level up machen(und damit meine ich wochen oder Monate).
Es solte niemals so viel EP geben das man damit "normal" leveln kann(also mit jedem Kill/Sieg so 100EP). Immerhin ist WoW ein PvE-Spiel. Wer PvP bzw. RvR machen will solte War spielen. 
Ich werd jetzt bestimt wieder geflamt, aber das ist mir egal. WoW war,ist und wird ein PvE Spiel bleiben. PvP Spieler bekommen sowiso das meiste dorthin geschoben wo die Sonne nicht scheint.


----------



## FieserFiesling (14. Oktober 2008)

also ich finds gut ^^
hab mir schon immer gewuenscht, uebers pvp lvln zu koennen =)


----------



## Mitzy (15. Oktober 2008)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Also ich bin dafür.
> Es solten torzdem nur sehr wenig EP sein. Noch grad so viel das die PvP Twinks irgendwann einen level up machen(und damit meine ich wochen oder Monate).
> Es solte niemals so viel EP geben das man damit "normal" leveln kann(also mit jedem Kill/Sieg so 100EP). Immerhin ist WoW ein PvE-Spiel. Wer PvP bzw. RvR machen will solte War spielen.
> Ich werd jetzt bestimt wieder geflamt, aber das ist mir egal. WoW war,ist und wird ein PvE Spiel bleiben. PvP Spieler bekommen sowiso das meiste dorthin geschoben wo die Sonne nicht scheint.



Ich möchte dich NICHT flamen. Ich möchte nur deine Meinung aufgreifen!

Man könnte im PvP nie so gut lvln wie durch PvE. Wie willst du die Ehre denn berechnen? Pro Ally/ Horde kill gibt es X EP. Pro gewonnenes Match gibt es ebenfalls eine bestimmte MEnge- eingenommene base, eroberte Flagge, zerstörter Turm, Friedhof gehalten bis zum Ende etc...
Das musst du dann auf alle aufteilen. Dann kommen die ersten aufschreie "Ey, der hat gar nichts gemacht, ich will nicht das er die EP kriegt!"- also wird blizz da wieder rumtüfeln müssen. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht ganz genau, wie sie das machen wollen würden. Einerseits nervt es soziemlich JEDEN Spieler immer und immer wieder Quests zu machen von gleicher Art- andererseits kommt was neues und man möchte es trotzdem nicht.

Ich verstehe die PvE Spieler, die sagen "Hey, PvP Spieler kriegen alles hinten rein geschoben, (manche sagen auch das diese Spieler nix können- also alle PvP- Spieler).
Die PvE Spieler/ Raider gehen in Ihre Raid Instanz, voll mit buff food, Manatränke etc. um Bosse zu killn, auf dropps hoffen und spaß zu haben. Nungut, letzteres besitzen nicht mehr viele aufgrund der Item Geilheit.
Die PvP Spieler gehen dafür (aufgrund der mangelnden Zeit/ Lust) ins PvP, müssen mit dem unbalance kämpfen (Heiler- Diszi Heilig Priester und Heil Dudus gerne gesehen, Shammy geht so, Pala nicht so beliebt was ich mehreren /2 Anfragen entnehme. Bei den DDs kenne ich mich nicht 100%ig aus). Als Ally verlierst du dann auch meistens. Ebenfalls diese "ich geh eine Woche BG und hab dann komplett S2!" stimmt nicht. Ich habe mit meinem mage fast 4 Monate daran gesessen mein komplettes S2 zu haben- und dann auch NUR das S2 und nichts anderes. In der Zeit hatte ein Freund schon mehrere Sachen von Kara, Gruul, Maggi und FdS.
Dazu muss dann auch noch kommen, dass du PvP aktiv spielen musst um nicht zu den schnellen Toten zu gehören. Ebenfalls solltest du Arena zocken- und da kommt es KOMPLETT auf´s Glück an. Procct Windfury oft, critte ich oft, kann der gegenüber schnell reagieren, etc... 
Bei mir im Team hatte gestern einer mitten im Kampf einen Disc. und kam aus der Arena raus- wir verloren 20 Wertung bei diesem Kampf, weil das gegnerische Team von einem full S4 Warrior und Dudu begleitet wurde (im 3on3).
Und damit komme ich zum nächsten Punkt- die Chancen Gleichheit.
Während im PvE alle HEiler gerne gesehen sind aufgrund Ihrer Heilungen (Druide kann hotten was gut ist bei Kämpfen, wo man schenll reagieren muss in Form von weglaufen; der Priester kann mit Schilden "um sich werfen" und gut heilen; der shammy hat ebenfalls gute Heilungen für Gruppen und der Pala ist der beste one-target-healer den es gibt... bis jetzt). Im PvP sieht es dann aber so aus, dass der Heilig Dudu, Diszi Priester und Heil Shammy noch sehr gern gesehen ist im 2on2 und 3on3. Beim 5on5 hatte ich auch des öfteren Vergnügen mit eben diesen.
Der Heilig Pala stinkt ab. Er ist ziemlich CC lastig, wobei hier auch der Schamane sein Problem hat. Der Heilig Paladin kann zwar gut heilen- jedoch kann er nicht viel machen wenn er das Ziel von CCs ist. Man entfernt seine buffs (ich weiß, ist überall möglich), kann sein Gottesschild decursen und nach 1x INsignie usen war´s das für den Paladin.
Der Druide... Nun... Er läuft, hottet, läuft, wirbelt, läuft und hottet. Das war´s, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Eine Faustregel bei meinen PvP Freunden (sogar unter den Druiden selber!) lautet "Druide ohne skill easy going zu 1800 Raiting. Druide mit skill easy going zu 2200 Raiting." Der Druide kann ebenfalls mittels weniger Punkte sich einen "Silence" beschaffen. Durch switchen in die Tier Gestalten kann er sich ebenfalls einen Vorteil verschaffen, und wenn nun diese Wasser- Arena kommen soll kann ich gleich einen Dudu rerollen, was ich vermutlich auch bald tun werde.
Der Diszi Heilig Priester hält viel aus, kann Mana burnen und ordentlich heilen- eine Gefahr im Stoff Gewand.
Hierbei möchte ich wieder anmerken: Jede Klasse kann den manaburn vermeiden durch Silence Effekte- AUßER der Paladin.
Der Heilig Schamane kann gut heilen, hat machtvolle Totems und einen silence. Er ist zwar auch ein CC Opfer, hat allerdings mehr Möglichkeiten diese zu vermeiden außer wegzulaufen und sein Team mate sterben zu lassen.

Wie es bei den DDs aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Aber glaube mir, ich habe für mein PvP equip mehr Zeit nehmen müssen als für mein PvE equip- und ja, ich habe beides. Ich bin Heiler aus Leidenschaft. Deshalb weiß ich, das ein nerf der Heil Druiden auch gleichzeitig ein nerf für die PvE Druiden ist. Und da liegt das Problem...

... Blizzard will ein Spiel, wo PvP und PvE gleich viel gespielt wird damit jeder etwas hat (RP ist zwar eigentlich auch ein Element... Wird aber nur von wenigen noch praktiziert, was ich schade finde). Sobald man im PvP "balance" reinholt, wird im PvE alles wohl so gleich sein, dass man sich nur noch so die Heiler mitnimmt, wie sie Vorteile bringen. Wenn jeder Heiler ungefähr gleich heilen könnte, wäre das PvP balanced. Man kann nicht mehr schreien "schei* Druiden, kack low skill class" und man kann auch nicht mehr sagen "Diszi Heilig Priester kloppen- lass lieber die Mauer neu aufbauen, geht schneller" (alles schon gehabt). Die Folge für´s PvE sind merklich:
Warum noch Heilig Pala, Heilig Priester, Heilig Schamanen oder Heilig Druiden mitnehmen? Sind doch alle gleich, von daher, was soll´s. Machen wir ene-mene-muh und wir haben unsere Klassen.


Kurz gefasst/ Fazit:
Im PvE brauch man die Taktik für einen Boss- im PvP die Taktik für das BG.
Im PvE brauch man equip um den Boss zu killn- im PvP brauch man equip um zu überleben und zu töten/ heilen.
Im PvE brauch man Zeit, Geduld und "engagement"- im PvP brauch man Zeit, Geduld und "engagement" (wobei es hier weniger als im PvE ist, was man bei den ganzen leechern sieht).

Das einzige wo die PvEler die "größere" Braune Karte gezogen haben ist, dass sie sich buff food, Tränke etc. besorgen sollten. Allerdings könnten PvPler das auch tun, nur werden sie so schnell gekillt das es keinen Sinn machen würde. Diese Regeln gibt es ohne hin nur deswegen, damit es einfacher ist. Ich habe die 60er Instanzen ohne buff food geraidet und ohne Elixiere. Kara habe ich ebenfalls ohne Elixiere gemacht, Gruul hatte ich mir ein Elixier besorgt.
Erst als ich nach SSC ging hörte ich, dass es sowas gibt. Ich hab kochen hochgeskillt für buff food und mit einem Freund zusammen einen Alchi hochgezogen.

WoW PvE macht spaß aufgrund der Chancen Gleichheit, die (einigermaßen) da ist.
WoW PvP macht keinen spaß, aufgrund der Chancen Ungleichheit unter den Klassen- außer man gehört zu der Fraktion die die meisten Vorteile genießen dürfen.


----------



## Ungodly (15. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach eine super Sinnvolle Änderung... Fragt Euch doch mal warum die ganzen z.B 19er PVP Twinks auf den BGs rumrennen? Ich für meinen Teil würde behaupten:

19er PVP Twinks lol super... Meiner Meinung nach alles Leute die mit Ihren 70er PVP Chars keinen Stich sehen im PVP und deshalb den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich auf 19... reduzieren damit sie sagen können: Meiner iss genauso lang wie deiner aber dafür Dicker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne

Weiterso Blizzard ...


----------



## Ant1gen (15. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich finde es schade, hab selber einen PvP Twink auf Stufe 49! Hab viel Zeit in meinen Twink investiert! ~7k Siege

Wenn ihr euch fragt "warum 49?",
ganz einfach, auf 49 gibt es noch so was wie "Ehre", Twinks von Horde und Allis grüßen sich sogar, im BG.

Ich helfe auch anderen Spielern durch kleine Tips, zu ihren Char, wie die ihn Optimieren können. Wo die was passendes für sich finden und mehr DPS rausholen...Den low PvP macht mehr Spass!!!

Und mann muss nicht 3k Gold Twink sein um in BG zu überleben, ihr braucht auch Skill!!!

Wenn ich lvl 39, 49 und 59 Jäger-Twinks mit doppel Mungo auf Waffen und "Hauptsache Epic", könnte ich kotzen!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist so schlimm an Twinks?
  Ist das Schlimm wenn ein Twink beim Sieg hilft?
     Wenn zwei Gnome den halben Horden Team zerlegen?
        -> Allis sagen "Gut gemacht!" Anders rum wird rumgeflamt!
Ist das Schlimm wenn man versucht seiner Fration zu helfen?

Sonst würden die Allies nie gewinnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß Kecks


----------



## Newmerlin (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich frage mich schon lange warum es eigendlich PVP PvE (RP) server gibt wenn sie alle gleich sind..........

Alle die die meinen PvP machen zu müßen sollten auch auf ein PvP server gehen..... aber es will ja keiner von den auf ein PvP server lvlen weil es doch ganz schön nervig werden kann.....
Jetzt kann man sogar von PvE auf PvP transen............

Blizzard sollte solangsam Pvp und PvE trennen......

PvE Server sollte das PvP nicht groß belohnen wie dei PvE spielen ist halt ein PvE server.....

und wer jetzt meint hier rum zuflammen viel spass das ist meine meinung und ich stehe 100% dahinter.

MFG


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (15. Oktober 2008)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach eine super Sinnvolle Änderung... Fragt Euch doch mal warum die ganzen z.B 19er PVP Twinks auf den BGs rumrennen? Ich für meinen Teil würde behaupten:
> 
> 19er PVP Twinks lol super... Meiner Meinung nach alles Leute die mit Ihren 70er PVP Chars keinen Stich sehen im PVP und deshalb den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich auf 19... reduzieren damit sie sagen können: Meiner iss genauso lang wie deiner aber dafür Dicker...
> 
> ...



Wenn Du selber keinen 19er PvP Twink Dein eigen nennen kannst, dann lass doch einfach solche sinnlosen Behauptungen! Dieter Nuhr hat vor längerer Zeit mal ein passendes Zitat verfasst: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!"

Ein guter PvP Twink ist irgendwann mal Equip mäßig ausgereizt und durch die sehr eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten im Talentbaum kann man sich viel weniger allein auf seine Klasse oder auf bestimmte Fähigkeiten verlassen! Das war für mich der Grund mir einen PvP Twink zu erstellen und ihn bis auf den letzten Schliff zu veredeln. Denn ab diesem Punkt, wo man alles gemacht hat, geht es nur noch um reine Hand,- oder besser Fingertätigkeit an der Tastatur, gepaart mit Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Twink!

PvP Twinks gibt es sowohl auf Horde,- wie auch auf Allyseite und bissher hat sich noch keiner bei mir beschwert wenn ich ihm aus der Patsche half oder kurz vorm Verrecken wieder hochheilte! Ich wüsste auch keinen Grund warum sich jemand beschweren sollte, das Gleichgewicht ist in den meissten BG´s gegeben und jede Fraktion hat ihre Twinks dabei!

Wer über PvP Twinks herzieht, der ist entweder lediglich voller Neid, weil er selber nur einen verkackten 70er Lowi besitzt und sich keinen guten PvP Twink leisten kann, oder er hat einfach nur keine Ahnung wovon er spricht und labert daher nur dumm rum! Eine nachvollziehbare Meinung, die gegen PvP Twinks spricht, habe ich bissher noch nirgends lesen können!


----------



## dwarfi75 (15. Oktober 2008)

Es ist schön, wenn so viele Leute die Wörte gestohlen, geklaut oder abgekupfert in den Mund nehmen. Es klingt ja fast so, als wenn einer der Entwickler geistiges Eigentum des anderen stielt und ihm damit Schaden zufügt.

Wir alle wünschen uns das perfekte mmo um uns die Zeit mit Spass am Spiel zu vertreiben. Ein perfektes Spiel kann nur dadurch perfekt werden, wenn es eine Evolution durchlebt. WAR hatte den Vorteil, sich das Gute von den anderen Spielen anzuschauen, sich daran anzulehnen und das Schlechte besser zu machen, oder gar ganz zu entfernen.
Das macht vielleicht Blizzard jetzt bei anderen Produkten, vielleicht gab es diese Pläne auch schon länger. Das Spiel hat deswegen einen so großen Erfolg, weil es neben der guten Lizenz einfach alles nahezu perfekt durchdacht hat. Mit eigenen aber auch Ideen aus anderen Spielen.

Die Frage ist, ob es sich eine solche PvP Änderung auch wirklich auszahlt. Ich denke da an die Kriegshymnenschlucht. Ohne Mount finde ich es nur lahm dort zu spielen. Es nervt mich an. Die Wege sind zu weit. Die Map ist mir zu groß. Hinzu kommt, dass man im Bereich 20-23 unabhängig von den den PvP Twinks Opfer ist. Du bist eindlich vorn angekommen und wirst wieder direkt auf den Friedhof geschickt. Dann werden beide Fahnen gehalten es dauert ewig, bis das Spiel ein Ende findet. Und wofür? Am Ende vielleicht 3 Marken und ein paar Siege.
EP wären für mich schon ein Anreiz, auch im unteren Bereich mal wieder öfters durch die BG's zu ziehen.
Und wenn das wieder mehr Leute in die BG's bringen würde, gebe ich auch gern meinen 29'er PvP Schami dafür auf.

Ich finde den Gedanken gut und hoffe dass Blizzard auch das gewünschte Ziel damit erreicht (was nicht "nerft alle PvP Twinks" sein wird).


----------



## Ant1gen (15. Oktober 2008)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach eine super Sinnvolle Änderung... Fragt Euch doch mal warum die ganzen z.B 19er PVP Twinks auf den BGs rumrennen? Ich für meinen Teil würde behaupten:
> 
> 19er PVP Twinks lol super... Meiner Meinung nach alles Leute die mit Ihren 70er PVP Chars keinen Stich sehen im PVP und deshalb den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich auf 19... reduzieren damit sie sagen können: Meiner iss genauso lang wie deiner aber dafür Dicker...
> 
> ...



Wenn die wirklich "keinen Stich sehen" würdden in PvP, würden die kaum positiven Stats auch im low Lvl PvP sehen oder?

Die würden, trotz 2-3k Gold Investition, immer noch keine Sonne sehen, soll auch geben. 

Aber kann es auch sein das manche Menschen einfach mal langeweile haben und es als "zeitvertreib" machen?


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (15. Oktober 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich schon lange warum es eigendlich PVP PvE (RP) server gibt wenn sie alle gleich sind..........
> 
> Alle die die meinen PvP machen zu müßen sollten auch auf ein PvP server gehen..... aber es will ja keiner von den auf ein PvP server lvlen weil es doch ganz schön nervig werden kann.....
> Jetzt kann man sogar von PvE auf PvP transen............
> ...



Du scheinst noch nicht lange WoW zu spielen, anderst kann ich mir einen solchen Unsinn nicht erklären...

Du verwechselst anscheinend Real PvP mit den normalen BG´s und das in einer blamablen Art und Weise die schon fast wehtut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (15. Oktober 2008)

bist du dir sicher das ich noch nicht lange spiele? mai 2005 wo PvP noch nicht viel beteutung hatte und es noch Ränge gab..
Also ist es kein Unsinn......... PvE und PVP sollte ganz klar getrennt werden....... das ganze PvP generve auf ein PvE ist nur lässtig.
Ich will nicht sagen das PVp ganz raus genonnen werden soll aber so geändert werden das auf ein PvE server halt das PvE im vordergrund steht und nicht das PvP


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (15. Oktober 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher das ich noch nicht lange spiele? mai 2005 wo PvP noch nicht viel beteutung hatte und es noch Ränge gab..



Wie lautete Deine These doch gleich... mmmm... ach da ist sie ja:



Ungodly schrieb:


> ... Meiner Meinung nach alles Leute die mit Ihren 70er PVP Chars keinen Stich sehen... und deshalb *den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich... reduzieren damit sie sagen können: Meiner iss genauso lang wie deiner aber dafür Dicker...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*

Kommt glaube auf das selbe raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Newmerlin schrieb:



			Ich will nicht sagen das PVp ganz raus genonnen werden soll aber so geändert werden das auf ein PvE server halt das PvE im vordergrund steht und nicht das PvP
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn Du das darauf beziehst, das es nur auf PvP Servern EP für Leistungen im BG geben sollte, dann stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu, denn auf einem PVP Server kann man sich im BG verstecken^^
Dennoch wäre auch diese Möglichkeit unfair gegenüber den Twinks, die viel Mühe und auch Gold in ihren Twink investierten! Für mich wäre dies der letzte Kick um WoW zu verlassen und lieber meine Aktivitäten auf Conan oder War zu vertiefen...*


----------



## ThierryDerSchurke (15. Oktober 2008)

Großes Lob an Mitzy! Hast Dir wirklich sehr viel Mühe gemacht!



Ich spiele auch eher mehr PvP und muss sagen, es ist weder zeitlich ein Vorteil gegenüber PvE, noch Goldmäßig ^^

PvE => gibt immer gut Gold
PvP farmst du z.B. im AV nur Reppkosten, bekommst aber nicht ein Kupfer!

nur so als kleines Beispiel!


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

von warhammer geklaut...

pff bl1zz


----------



## Newmerlin (15. Oktober 2008)

ach das mit den eps ist mir sowas von wurst...
vieleicht passte mein Post nicht ganz in den Thema rein aber ich mußte es los werden ^^


----------



## Szunzu (15. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal ist das ganze nicht von Warhammer geklaut sondern von Dark Age of Camelot....soviel zu den ganzen "von Warhammer geklaut" schreiern.

Was Blizzard da noch nicht geklaut hat ist der Konsolenbefehl /xp off...und schon wären auch die PVP-Twinks gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-rod (15. Oktober 2008)

pvp twinks sucken  die level 19er hauen die level 11er mit einen Schlag um was hat das mit fairniss zu tun ?
Auf 70 ist das schon was anderes gute Änderung falls diese überhaupt stimmt !


----------



## Tiriu (15. Oktober 2008)

Szunzu schrieb:


> Also erstmal ist das ganze nicht von Warhammer geklaut sondern von Dark Age of Camelot....soviel zu den ganzen "von Warhammer geklaut" schreiern.
> 
> Was Blizzard da noch nicht geklaut hat ist der Konsolenbefehl /xp off...und schon wären auch die PVP-Twinks gesichert
> 
> ...




Und hoffentlich werden sie das auch nie "klauen" ... -.-


----------



## Tanain (15. Oktober 2008)

PvP Twinks sind genau so fair in BG’s wie Doping und Steroide im Sport, oder schummeln bei den Prüfungen. Man verschafft sich klar einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen, da helfen auch die ganzen Ausreden nicht. Die meisten Twinks, die ich in BG’s treffe, bemühen sich nicht mal das Ziel von Schlachtfeld zu erreichen, sprich Flagge holen / deffen, Stellungen anzunehmen. Hauptsache in dem Mittelfeld zu zergen um mal ganz vorne in den Damage / Kills Tabelle zu stehen…


----------



## Sniefy (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
also ich weiss ja ned warum sich alle aufregen?...wenn ihrs nicht möchtet -> PVE!!!!! 

also ich finds gut so lohnt sich !low lvl pvp! man hat mehr abwechslung und muss nicht den ganzen tag questen...
einfach "mimimimimiimi" antworten und sich darüber aufregen obwohl ihrs ja nicht machen müsst 0o

das gleiche mit arena, die wo sich drüber aufregen sind die die meinen equip > all und über op klassen aufregen?!...lasst das mimimimimi schaut euch combis und taktiken an dann klappt das und aufeinmal machts spass 0o


----------



## Tiriu (15. Oktober 2008)

Sniefy schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich weiss ja ned warum sich alle aufregen?...wenn ihrs nicht möchtet -> PVE!!!!!
> 
> also ich finds gut so lohnt sich !low lvl pvp! man hat mehr abwechslung und muss nicht den ganzen tag questen...
> ...




Gut, aber erklär mir bitte mal wie ich mit Skill als lvl 19 normal equippter Krieger gegen nen Schurken mit fast 1k leben und 2 Waffen mit Kreuzfahrer gewinnen soll ...


----------



## Ant1gen (15. Oktober 2008)

Tanain schrieb:


> PvP Twinks sind genau so fair in BG’s wie Doping und Steroide im Sport, oder schummeln bei den Prüfungen. Man verschafft sich klar einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen, da helfen auch die ganzen Ausreden nicht. Die meisten Twinks, die ich in BG’s treffe, bemühen sich nicht mal das Ziel von Schlachtfeld zu erreichen, sprich Flagge holen / deffen, Stellungen anzunehmen. Hauptsache in dem Mittelfeld zu zergen um mal ganz vorne in den Damage / Kills Tabelle zu stehen…



Wenn du so siehst?

Ich versuche es dir mit Rl zu vergleichen!

Hast du schon mal Kampfsport gemacht? Wenn nein, will ich dir mal den Prinzip erklären!

Es gibt Kategorien bis 60, bis 70 KG...

Du versuchst in eine möglcihst leichtere Klasse zu kommen um leichter Gegner zu haben.
 ->Viel Muskeln, wenieg fett!!!
      -> Bsp , wenn du  70 und ich  ich 79 Kilo wiege sind wir immer nich eine Gewichtsklasse aber ich hab  9 Kilo mehr Masse=Kraft!!

Merkst du es gibt auch Twinks in RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß Ladungsschweinchen ^^


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (15. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das wird trotzdem nix bringen ich kenne leute die haben 5 twinks die ziehen sich einfach immer wider neue hoch was sind schon 800Gold auf 70???



Deine Postings hatten ja noch nie von besondere Intelligenz gestrotzt, aber solangsam wirds echt peinlich. Naja, um zu deiner Frage zu kommen: 800 Gold auf 70, sind 800 Gold auf 70.

Ich hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, trotzdem fang ich mal von Anfang an:


> Nein ich fand die twinks auch scheiße jetzt hab ich mir vor 2 wochen einen Twink hochgezogen habe jetzt ca 12mal mit dem gespielt, habe ca 700Gold ausgegeben und jetzt kommen die mit so nem mist!



Wieso erstellst du dir einen PvP-Twink, wobei ich anmerken möchte, dass dein Twink mit nur 700g Investition wahrscheinlich eh nicht besonderst gut ist, wenn du selbst solche Twinks scheiße findest? - Hast du das Bedürfnis auch mal besonderst stark zu sein oder was ist es?



> Ja und deswegen will ich wissen für was man XP bekommt.



Das weiß keiner, da das Feature erstmal in der Entwicklung ist?!



> Ok danke dan lass ich meinen Twink erstmal in der Garage stehen bis Blizz den mist endlich wider rückgängig macht.



Wenn du meinst, aber du solltest schon wissen, dass das Feature nicht mal eingebaut wurde....



> Wenn es sich wirklich langfristig durchsetzt sag ich nur das in paar Wochen das geheule weitergeht den die allianz wird mindestenz im 19,29,39 PVP dan nur noch am Verlieren sein den die meisten die dan noch 19, 29,39 PVP machen werden werden totale noobs sein.
> Und da kann keiner dagegensprechen was ich schon alles erlebt habe. Typen stehen vor der alliflagge die ein hordi gerade fallengelassen hat und weis icht was er machen soll.
> Oder einer hat nicht gewusst das sein Schurke in Verstolenheit gehen kann....
> 
> ...



Klar, jeder wird was dran auszusetzen haben, das beste Beispiel bist du selber, aber was ändert es an der Tatsache, dass die Mehrheit das Feature als angemessen betrachtet?
Und vorallem im 19er-BG sind viele Neueinsteiger dabei, wieso sollen diese bitte nicht genau soviel Spaß haben wie einer der in einen Twink xyz-k gold gesteckt hat? In dieser Phase lernt man das Spiel kennen und ich denke nicht, dass du diese Leute als "noobs" beschimpfen solltest.



> Wer sagt eigentlich das es dan keine Twinks mehr geben wird?
> Ich werde meinen PVP Twink immer vollverzaubert nur mit PVP hochziehen!
> 
> Pech gehabt!



Da es wahrscheinlich EP für Win/Kill etc. geben wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Twinks aussterben oder hast du etwa vor dir jede Woche einen neuen Char auf ~15 zu Leveln, ihn durch div. Instanzen zu ziehn und massenhaft Gold in Enchants zu stecken, damit du ihn dann weiter auf 19 Leveln kannst, um dort dann ne Woche unterequipte Charakter im BG zu farmen? - Wenn ja, solltest du mal nachdenken, ob du nicht wichtigere Probleme hast.


----------



## Ant1gen (15. Oktober 2008)

Tiriu schrieb:


> Gut, aber erklär mir bitte mal wie ich mit Skill als lvl 19 normal equippter Krieger gegen nen Schurken mit fast 1k leben und 2 Waffen mit Kreuzfahrer gewinnen soll ...



Was ist Normal!?

Sag mir was ud anhast und ich sag dir wie du ihn besiegen kannst!

Wenn der Doppel kreutzfahrer hat ist der schon von Equipt low!! 

ps, hab auch als nontwink hexer im 19 BG Elite-Twinks besiegt 

eine Frage von skill


----------



## Arinae (15. Oktober 2008)

Endlich sag ich nur dazu.

Endlich keine X9er PvP-Twinks die einem das BG versauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich ist auch auf dem Low-Level-BG wieder was los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich haben die X9er PvP-Twink-Spieler nen Grund zum whinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard, weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mKey^ (15. Oktober 2008)

sry abr durch das ganze rumgewhine konnte ich jetz nich wirklich rauslesen kommt das denn jetzt mit dem heutigen patch oder nicht?

ty

#mkey


----------



## Ant1gen (15. Oktober 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> Endlich sag ich nur dazu.
> 
> Endlich keine X9er PvP-Twinks die einem das BG versauen
> 
> ...



Tun dir die Allis nicht leid?

Die gewinnen doch nur wenn die Twinks dabei haben!

Böse Blizzard, Aus! ^^


----------



## Mitzy (15. Oktober 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich schon lange warum es eigendlich PVP PvE (RP) server gibt wenn sie alle gleich sind..........
> 
> Alle die die meinen PvP machen zu müßen sollten auch auf ein PvP server gehen..... aber es will ja keiner von den auf ein PvP server lvlen weil es doch ganz schön nervig werden kann.....
> Jetzt kann man sogar von PvE auf PvP transen............
> ...



Unsinnig! Ich spiele PvP und PvE- jenachdem auf was ich lust habe. Nebenbei auch sehr gerne RP. Ich hab einen char auf einem PvP Realm gehabt und den rübergetranst auf einen PvE/ RP Realm weil da a.) meine RL Freunde spielten und b.) der Umgang untereinander besser war.
Einerseits hast du Recht das man PvP mehr belohnen sollte auf PvP Realms und PvE mehr auf PvE Realms- aber wie willst du das umsetzen?



ThierryDerSchurke schrieb:


> Großes Lob an Mitzy! Hast Dir wirklich sehr viel Mühe gemacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, danke, war mir ein vergnügen- das sich das wer durchliest von mir hab ich nich erwartet^^
Und ja, da haste Recht mit dem Gold etc- hab ich gar nich erwähnt... Aber beim Raiden kriegste auch Repkosten- jenachdem wie gut du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Szunzu schrieb:


> Also erstmal ist das ganze nicht von Warhammer geklaut sondern von Dark Age of Camelot....soviel zu den ganzen "von Warhammer geklaut" schreiern.
> 
> Was Blizzard da noch nicht geklaut hat ist der Konsolenbefehl /xp off...und schon wären auch die PVP-Twinks gesichert
> 
> ...



DAoC... Gott waren das Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überall wird geklaut, und das Thema hatten wir im AoC Forum wie auch WAR Forum und was-weiß-ich-wo-noch. Man möchte das "schönste" von woanders haben... Man läuft doch auch nich durch die Straße und sagt einem fremden Menschen "Deine Frisur ist von X Y geklaut! Und deine Klamotten auch! Boah bist du lahm!" oO


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (15. Oktober 2008)

P-rod schrieb:


> pvp twinks sucken  die level 19er hauen die level 11er mit einen Schlag um was hat das mit fairniss zu tun ?
> Auf 70 ist das schon was anderes gute Änderung falls diese überhaupt stimmt !



So ein Käse... wer mit Lvl 11 ins BG geht wird eh umgehauen, egal ob Lvl 14 oder 19! Wieder so ein verkackter Lowie der gefrustet ist...
Als 19er PvP lass ich die 10er u.s.w. meisst links liegen... nur solche Kiddis wie Du verstehen das nicht!



Tanain schrieb:


> PvP Twinks sind genau so fair in BG’s wie Doping und Steroide im Sport, oder schummeln bei den Prüfungen. Man verschafft sich klar einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen, da helfen auch die ganzen Ausreden nicht. Die meisten Twinks, die ich in BG’s treffe, bemühen sich nicht mal das Ziel von Schlachtfeld zu erreichen, sprich Flagge holen / deffen, Stellungen anzunehmen. Hauptsache in dem Mittelfeld zu zergen um mal ganz vorne in den Damage / Kills Tabelle zu stehen…



Welche "anderen" denn? Es gibt diese Twinks seit Jahren auf beiden Seiten und nur solche Nichtswisser wie du machen daraus ein Problem! Ich habe seit anfang letzten Jahres einen 19er PvP Twink und bissher waren es immer die lowis die mit der Flag farmen gingen statt diese abzugeben! 
Wenn ich die Flag der Horde hatte, meinten selbst 19er Allys das ich sie doch abgeben sollte, obwohl unsere eigene Flag seit Ewigkeiten bei der Horde war... soviel zum Thema "Gleichberechtigung"....


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (15. Oktober 2008)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> Tun dir die Allis nicht leid?
> 
> Die gewinnen doch nur wenn die Twinks dabei haben!
> 
> Böse Blizzard, Aus! ^^



Genieße Deine Ferien... bleib still und lass noch weiterhin so einen Schwachsinn ab....


----------



## Tanain (15. Oktober 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Wieder so ein verkackter Lowie der gefrustet ist... ...nur solche Kiddis wie Du verstehen das nicht! ...nur solche Nichtswisser wie du machen daraus ein Problem!



Also diese Aussagen sagen schon alles, wenn nicht über dein Alter, dann über Niveau und den geistigen Zustand. Oder wie man schön sagt, wer sich im unrecht fühlt, aber es nicht zugeben will greift gerne zu den Beleidigungen zu.



kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Ich habe seit anfang letzten Jahres einen 19er PvP Twink



mein Beileid... wie die Minderheitskomplexe einen doch plagen können.
mfg


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. Oktober 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Yeah, keine PVP Twinks mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung...ich weiss net was das bringen soll ... diese lvl 19 Rogues die so aufgepimpt sind das sie jeden andern Char im Bg onehitten ...lol...also...soll das jez den "Kick" bringen oder was? xD

MfG Shaguar


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. Oktober 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Genieße Deine Ferien... bleib still und lass noch weiterhin so einen Schwachsinn ab....


Na kriegernoob....bist wieder unterwegs und flamest jeden zu? Haha so armselig...


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. Oktober 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Genieße Deine Ferien... bleib still und lass noch weiterhin so einen Schwachsinn ab....


Sry 4 Tripplepost ;(


----------



## jase03 (15. Oktober 2008)

cool dann wird alterac wieder zerg bg *jubel ^^


----------



## phexus (15. Oktober 2008)

mKey^ schrieb:


> sry abr durch das ganze rumgewhine konnte ich jetz nich wirklich rauslesen kommt das denn jetzt mit dem heutigen patch oder nicht?
> 
> ty
> 
> #mkey




nein, es kommt nicht. Aber lass diese Twinkhasser ruhig noch ne Weile in dem Glauben *kichert*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

da steht sie wollen es ermöglichen, das speiler ep bekommen können, dann will ichn schalter, das ich keine abkriege


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (15. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Na kriegernoob....bist wieder unterwegs und flamest jeden zu? Haha so armselig...



Nun halt mal die Füsse still du Kacknoob und besinn Dich auf die Tatsache dass Du freihändig im WoW pinkeln darfst!


----------



## Don vom See (15. Oktober 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich find das ist der letzte Schwachsinn.
> Warum sollte Blizzard,denn dann noch neue Quests machen?
> Und außerdem hat dann jeder trottel einen 70er!


Looool, es hat doch eh jeder Trottel einen 70er


----------



## PaladinH8ter (15. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man fürn Bg-win auch Xp bekommt kann man sich die doch auch leechen


----------

